# "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"



## Sonnenfahrer (17. Oktober 2007)

Hier meine Einschätzung der Lage:

Ich war vor Jahren ein ziemlich aktiver Angler und bin jetzt Wiedereinsteiger durch den eigenen Nachwuchs.

Nun wunder ich mich, wie sehr sich die engl. Sprache beim Angeln verbreitet hat.
 Ohne Abitur mit Prüfungsfach "Englisch" ist da ja mittlerweile wenig zu machen.

Find ich völlig daneben #q.

Und dann die Produktzvielfalt!
Braucht der Angler wirklich eine Zielfischrute "Zander", eine "Aal", eine "Hecht", eine "karpfen", eine "Weißfische", eine "Forelle", dazu eine Picker/Winkelpicker-Rute, eine Feeder- und eine Spinn-Rute, jeweils in light, middle, heavy, super-heavy und extreme-heavy und dann noch eine zum Grundangeln? #c

Möglichst jedes Exemplar auch noch in verschiedenen Längen?

Mann, was fürn Quatsch. Die Produktvielfalt ist völlig unübersichtlich für einen Einsteiger. 

Aber wo sich was verdienen lässt, da entwickeln die Firmen immer neue Ideen um noch mehr verkaufen zu können.

Ein Anglerneuling ist heutzutage doch völlig hilflos ohne einen 
Freund mit Überblick.;+

Und die Gestelle (Rod-Pods, was für ein schrecklich technisch klingender Ausdruck! ) mit den professionell aufgestellten Ruten am Gewässer erinnern mich auch mehr an Berufsfischerei als an das Hobby "Angeln"!

Da geht doch völlig das Ambiente unter. 

Statt in der Natur zu sitzen und beim gemütlichen Posenangeln den Vögeln zuzuhören, piepen nur noch die Piezo-Signalgeber der Bissanzeiger! 

Und anstatt Sonnenuntergang sieht man dabei LEDs leuchten.

 Oh Mann, echt schrecklich. Finde ich ziemlich zum :v

Gibts hier noch jemanden, der das ähnlich sieht?

Gruß
#h vom Sonnenfahrer #h


----------



## Mario563 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Genau meine Meinung#6:vik:


----------



## schrauber78 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

angeln ist halt nicht mehr das, was es vor 20 jahren mal war.
aber wenn du schon auf die weiterentwicklung im angelsport schimpfst. hättest du vor 20 jahren gedacht, das dein auto mal nen cd-player, leder, klimaanlage oder airbags hat??? nein! und darüber regst du dich doch auch nicht auf! also bitte.
aber wenn ich ehrlich sein soll, müssen diese ganzen anglizismen wirklich nicht sein


----------



## Gummischuh (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

(((((((((*jaaamichchchchchchchchchchch*))))))))

Aus meinem Munde wirste nie das Wort Takledealer hören. NIEMALS !

Ich hab' weder Rotzpotz noch Hotzpotz, ....aber dafür kenn ich'n paar geile Ecken:g


----------



## bennie (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

geht doch nicht nur dem angeln so.....

kannste ja den ganzen tag rumheulen wenn du darauf mal achtest.


----------



## opi2001 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

:m Da hast du völlig recht,habe seit jahren einen Teich und dadurch bin ich selber zur Angelei gekommen. Der Anfang war schwer,du brauchsr Balzer und ne Bladrunner mit Bla Bla Bla .....
solche dummen Sprüche hört man da.
Ich find angeln ist doch für viele ein Ausgleich zur Arbeit wo man entspannen kann und die natur genießen kann.Keine Ehefrau die dich nervt und dir sagt was du machen sollst,kein Chef der dir nur auf die Eier geht..........
Und soeinfach wie das angel ist,einen Stock Faden ran mit Hacken,einen Wurm und dann noch die besten Bisse das ist doch das größte was es gibt!!!
Immer dieses englische kauderwelsch wo jeder Anfänger wie ich erst mal nachgucken muss was es bedeutet.Gott sei Dank gibts google !!:vik:
Es sollte alles wieder bissl einfacher und idiotensicher beschrieben werden.
Aber wahrscheinlich ist das der Lauf der Zeit.
Früher hab ich entspannt und jetzt relext man!


----------



## peter4 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



opi2001 schrieb:


> Aber wahrscheinlich ist das der Lauf der Zeit.
> Früher hab ich entspannt und jetzt relext man!



Da wäre ich mich net so sicher, bei uns heist das nua noch CHILLEN!!!


----------



## Carp4Fun (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



Sonnenfahrer schrieb:


> Statt in der Natur zu sitzen und beim gemütlichen Posenangeln den Vögeln zuzuhören, piepen nur noch die Piezo-Signalgeber der Bissanzeiger!


Naja, alles eine Frage des Blickwinkels. Beim "elektronischen Angeln" könnt ich mich andererseits ja sogar viel direkter mit Vögeln und anderem Getier beschäftigen -schließlich muss ich nicht nebenbei noch auf die Posen achten.:m Ich persönlich kann z.B. nicht behaupten, dass ich mich durch irgendwelche technischen Raffinessen von der Natur entfremdet fühle und je nach persönlichen anglerischen Vorlieben sind einige Erfindungen heutzutage schon nahezu unverzichtbar. Bei den immer mehr werdenden englischen Fachbegriffen muss ich dir allerdings irgendwie Recht geben und ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass man sich davon als Neueinsteiger ganz schön erschlagen fühlt. Der Trend lässt sich aber wohl nicht mehr aufhalten und je mehr man erstmal in der Materie steckt, desto schneller gewöhnt man sich an diese ganze Fachsimpelei. Alles andere ist halt eine reine Geschmacksfrage...


----------



## opi2001 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

yupps sagt man auch bei uns zum teil:m


----------



## Gummischuh (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

_".......bei uns heist das nua noch CHILLEN!!!...."_

Immer noch ? Isja langweilich:g ........Wir ham früher abgehangen:m


----------



## schrauber78 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> _".......bei uns heist das nua noch CHILLEN!!!...."_
> 
> Immer noch ? Isja langweilich:g ........Wir ham früher abgehangen:m


abhängen... warum muss ich bei dem wort immer gleich an schinken denken |kopfkrat


----------



## Pikepauly (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Ich angel auch schon knapp 30 Jahre und ich sehne mich nicht nach meiner Bambusrute zurück. 

Son Quatsch!!


----------



## gründler (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Na ja Ansichts Sache würd Ich sagen.der Markt schreit ja auch nach Neuerungen.Und da es ja nicht nur Anfänger gibt sondern auch Erfahrene und Profiangler reagiert der Markt auch dementsprechend.Und jeder hat eine andere Auffassung von Wertschätzung,der eine Brauch halt nur das beste und teuerste(was auf Langfristig ja auch beser ist,oder verarbeitet ist).Der andere gibt sich mit ner Aldi Setausrüstung zu frieden.Aber gebraucht wird das meiste doch schon,weil die +++Zahlen die Jährlich in der Anglerbranche steigen sprechen da für sich.lg


----------



## Gummischuh (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

_"......ich sehne mich nicht nach meiner Bambusrute zurück......."_

Hieße jetzt eh Bamboostick ;o)

@Schrauber..................*grins*.....Jo, wer sich ab und an mal die Zeit zum Abhängen nimmt, der ist anschließend oft genießbarer


----------



## woernser1965 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Die alten Bezeichnungen und Sachen gibts ja zum Glück auch noch 

Und das Neue brauch man ja net unbedingt................


Die Auswahl ist halt seit damals riesig geworden...|uhoh:

Wie kompliziert das für Neueinsteiger sein kann, liest man im Board ja öfters :g

Da kommen dann so Fragen wie :
Kann ich mit ner Hechtrute auch Karpfen fangen....|supergri


----------



## Tommi-Engel (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Das kann man so und so sehen....
Jeder ist bestrebt möglichst viel zu fangen. Und wenn irgendwelche "neumodischen" Hilfsmittel dazu beitragen können, dann setzt man diese  früher oder später auch ein.
Auf mein Echolot z.b. möchte ich auf keinen Fall mehr verzichten....


----------



## fishcat (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



Carp4Fun schrieb:


> Naja, alles eine Frage des Blickwinkels. Beim "elektronischen Angeln" könnt ich mich andererseits ja sogar viel direkter mit Vögeln und anderem Getier beschäftigen ...


 

Stimmt, sich direkt mit Vögeln beschäftigen ist super ! 
Laß´ das "andere Getier" einfach weg...|jump:


----------



## Tommi-Engel (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



Carp4Fun schrieb:


> viel direkter mit Vögeln  beschäftigen -..


Aber da stört das Gepiepe doch erheblich, oder|rolleyes


----------



## schrauber78 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

warm hab ich gewusst, dass so ein post wie der von der fischkatze noch kommt???


----------



## Mike85 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Also meiner Meinung nach gibt es viele, sehr viele Sachen die wirklich unnütz sind...Klar reicht ein normaler Erdspieß als Rutenhalter aus, aber mal ganz ehrlich...mein "Rod Pod" möchte ich am Rhein bei den Steinigen Ufern nicht missen...dort kriegst nix in die Erde und da ist sowas doch ganz klar von Vorteil.

Genauso sollte man auch über die Entwicklung der Angelschnüre nachdenken...klar hat man damals mit ner 0,35er Mono auch locker nen Hecht rausgeholt...aber heutzutage reicht wirklich schon ne 0,10er geflochtene um auch Hechte zu landen...zudem sind bessere Wurfeigenschaften und weniger Abrieb doch ein weiterer Vorteil.

Andere Dinge hingegen wie zum Bleistift ferngesteuerte Baitboats oder ähnliches...ich möchte sie jetzt nicht schlecht machen aber "muss" man 300 Euro oder mehr für ein ferngestuertes Boot ausgeben das lediglich Köder an Ihren Platz bringt??Also ganz ehrlich bevor ich für sowas das Geld auf den Tisch liege suche ich mir lieber ne andere Angelstelle die ich auch anders befüttern kann. (Ist meine Meinung und kann sich von anderen unterscheiden)


----------



## bennie (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



Mike85 schrieb:


> Andere Dinge hingegen wie zum Bleistift ferngesteuerte Baitboats oder ähnliches...ich möchte sie jetzt nicht schlecht machen aber "muss" man 300 Euro oder mehr für ein ferngestuertes Boot ausgeben das lediglich Köder an Ihren Platz bringt??Also ganz ehrlich bevor ich für sowas das Geld auf den Tisch liege suche ich mir lieber ne andere Angelstelle die ich auch anders befüttern kann. (Ist meine Meinung und kann sich von anderen unterscheiden)



Schonmal außer Wurfweite gefüttert (Partikel)/geangelt/gelotet wenn Boote verboten sind?

Ich wünschte ich hätte ein Köderboot


----------



## Mike85 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

@bennie:

Deshalb würd ich mir einfach ne andere Angelstelle suchen....meinst Du in einem See beißen die Fische nur an dieser einen Stelle wo man nur mit dem Baitboat hinkommt??|kopfkrat


----------



## bennie (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Ohne an eben solchen Stellen zu fischen wirst du es allerdings auch nie herausfinden.


----------



## Mike85 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Naja da spar ich mir lieber die 300Euro +

jedem seine Meinung...denke das wird jetzt mehr zum Offtopic...


----------



## bennie (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Klar, sauteuer, 300.- ist nur der Anfang aber die Sache ist ja die, und das wollte ich klar machen, dass solche Boote durchaus ihre Berechtigung haben und nicht einfach sinnfreier technischer Krams sind.


----------



## Ollek (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



Sonnenfahrer schrieb:


> Und dann die Produktzvielfalt!
> Braucht der Angler wirklich eine Zielfischrute "Zander", eine "Aal", eine "Hecht", eine "karpfen", eine "Weißfische", eine "Forelle", dazu eine Picker/Winkelpicker-Rute, eine Feeder- und eine Spinn-Rute, jeweils in light, middle, heavy, super-heavy und extreme-heavy und dann noch eine zum Grundangeln? #c
> 
> Möglichst jedes Exemplar auch noch in verschiedenen Längen?
> ...



Ich seh es genauso,aber es sind auch die Angler selbst die dafür sorgen das Angeln recht kompliziert ist bzw. *sein muss*.

:m sieh mal hier, ich meine da gehts ums Plötzenangeln, aber kuck mal was die Jungs eine Brühe drum machen.

Früher nahmen wir nen altbackenes Brötchen und los gings...

heute muss es eben "Spicy Roach aus der CC Serie von Browning" sein|rolleyes alles andere funktionert eben nicht!!!

Oder mann kommt sich vor wie beim Inder "koriander,zimt und curry" wie gesagt es geht hier ums Plötzenangeln und nicht um die Kreation eines "betörenden Dufts" |bigeyes

Du siehst die Leute machen selber viel Brühe ums Angeln und vergessen absolut das wesentliche und wirklich fängige.

Da werden Unsummen ausgegeben für Boilies Wobbler usw. und das merkt sich die Industrie und reagiert darauf.

Ein gutes Beispiel konnte ich letztes Wochenende in Leipzig bei der Angelmesse sehen, Da gabs tatsächlich abgepackte Maiskörner so ca. 20 Stück und braungefärbt evtl noch Aroma drann für sage und schreibe 1,50 Euro!!!!

Nochmal ca 20 einzelne gefärbte Maiskörner für 1,50 Eur.!!!!:vik:

Und diese Dinger kommen auch an den Mann.

Die 100gramm Dose für 40 Cent beim Aldi kann ja nicht fangen ist ja kein Spicy drann.

Mein Tipp lass dich nicht verarschen von dieser Industrie, es ist alles schön bunt und toll verpackt aber wirklich nützlich...#d 

die Erfahrung musst du selber machen.

Aber dafür bist Du ja im Board ,bei Fragen frag..
:vik:


----------



## Carp4Fun (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



fishcat schrieb:


> Laß´ das "andere Getier" einfach weg...





			
				Tommi-Engel schrieb:
			
		

> Aber da stört das Gepiepe doch erheblich, oder|rolleyes



Nö nö, das "andere Getier" lassen wir mal schön da stehen ehe wir hier noch zu Unrecht irgendwelche Ferkelmacher auf den Plan rufen.#t Aber im Prinzip hättet ihr natürlich vollkommen Recht.:q:m


----------



## FisherMan66 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

|good:  @ ollek

Stimmt, viele vergessen das Wesentliche und meinen, sie kaufen mit den kaufrauschoptimierten Artikeln die Fanggarantie gleich mit dazu.


----------



## RickyMike (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Hallo voll deiner Meinung, hab mich auch schon in diese Richtung offenbart, es geht auch ohne Englisch. Also ich hab meine neu erworbene Feeder Rute, im Frankreich Urlaub, zur einfachen Grundrute umfunktioniert und das geht auch. Unlängst hatte ich mir eine neue leichte Rute zum Forellenangeln gekauft. Einmal ausgeworfen und schon war die Spitze ab, bin dann mit der Rute und der Montage zum Angelladen und hab reklamiert. Beste Aussage vom Verkäufer "Naja, der Angler ist ja nie schuld" als er dann auch noch bemängelt hat das ich geflochtene Schnur verwendet habe und die Rute doch nur eine ganz leichte Rute wäre, hab ich meine Feederrute dann wo anderst gekauft. Ich bin auch der Meinung das man vieles aus dem Bauch machen sollte. Wenn ich einmal im Jahr auf Barsch angele, brauch ich keine Barsch Angel zu kaufen usw. Wie heist denn rodpott oder so auf deutsch ?
Grüßle aus dem Schwabenland


----------



## boot (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Das kann man so und so sehen....
> Jeder ist bestrebt möglichst viel zu fangen. Und wenn irgendwelche "neumodischen" Hilfsmittel dazu beitragen können, dann setzt man diese früher oder später auch ein.
> Auf mein Echolot z.b. möchte ich auf keinen Fall mehr verzichten....


Also ich könnte auf mein Echolot verzichten.


----------



## Mario563 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



boot schrieb:


> Also ich könnte auf mein Echolot verzichten.


ich verzichte eh schon drauf|supergri


----------



## Ollek (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



boot schrieb:


> Also ich könnte auf mein Echolot verzichten.



Also man soll ja auch nich Päpstlicher als der Papst sein, aber auf mein Echolot könnt ich insbesondere in Norwegen keinesfalls verzichten.

Also das sind so Dinge die ich auf jedenfall empfehle wenn die Qualität stimmt.

Genau wie GPS...also Echolot und GPS sind Pflicht in fremden Gewässern,zumindest in Norge.

Aber leuchtende Oktopussgummiköder grösse xxl und tralala braucht man nicht. lieber nen gutes Herings oder Makrelen Filet um beim Meeresangeln zu bleiben.

#hjruss


----------



## cafabu (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Moin,
die Engländer mögen zwar von mir aus die Urangler sein, aber die Verenglischung der deutschen Anglersprache geht mir absolut auf den Senkel.
Was mir zu dem Thema sonst einfällt: 
Vielleicht ist es Einbildung, aber oftmals habe ich das Gefühl, dass meine neu und teuer erworbene neue hightech Angelrute erst mal weniger fängt als meine Alte eingeangelte.
Und das letztens bei Karpfen- und Schleienansitz mit Einsatz aller technischen Möglichkeiten, der Platz neben mir von einem schon sehr alten Kollegen besetzt wurde. Der holte eine uralte DDR Teleskoprute hervor, daran eine nicht definierbare monströse Angelrolle. Riesenpose, die Schnur kringelte sich sehr schön von Rutenspitze bis zur Pose. Am Angelende verging mir mein spöttisches Lächeln. Ergebnis er 5 sehr schöne Schleien, ich einen gerade maßigen Karpfen.
So kann es gehen zwischen alt und neu.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Wasserpatscher (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



Carp4Fun schrieb:


> Beim "elektronischen Angeln" könnt ich mich andererseits ja sogar viel direkter mit Vögeln (...) beschäftigen - schließlich muss ich nicht nebenbei noch auf die Posen achten.



Ich bin für eine strikte Trennung von angeln und vögeln - nicht zuletzt weil das beim Fliegenfischen gar nicht zusammengeht!


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Ich bin für eine strikte Trennung von angeln und vögeln - nicht zuletzt weil das beim Fliegenfischen gar nicht zusammengeht!


 
Naja Gerhard, ich hab mal meinen Kollegen informiert. Es gibt da so einen Wettbewerb...............:q:q:q

Ralf


----------



## Wasserpatscher (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



bennie schrieb:


> Klar, sauteuer, 300.- ist nur der Anfang aber die Sache ist ja die, und das wollte ich klar machen, dass solche Boote durchaus ihre Berechtigung haben und nicht einfach sinnfreier technischer Krams sind.



Naja, Berechtigung? Ist da nicht die Verhältnismäßigkeit der Mittel längst überschritten? Klar könntest Du mit wärmegesteuerten Mini-Torpedos mit Widerhakenspitze besser Fische haken - aber ist das noch Angeln? Wer sich von der Technik alles abnehmen lässt, bleibt selber dumm und ungeschickt.


----------



## NorbertF (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Das ganze technische Krimskrams zeug das nur Radau macht kann ich auch nicht leiden.
Aber spezielle Ruten find ich toll. Du schreibst von EINER Spinnrute  Ohmei...da gibts Leute die haben mehrere Dutzend davon!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Direkt zum Thema: Angeln ist nicht unbedingt besser oder schlechter - es kommt - früher wie heute - darauf an, was man draus macht. Kohlefaserruten sind 'ne tolle Sache - ich kann feiner angeln. Alles, was 'ne Batterie braucht, halte ich für dummes Zeug. Mal abgesehen von Taschenlampen (hab ich allerdings auch fast nie dabei).

Ein Echolot ist praktisch, gewiss, und es kürzt die Zeit, die ich brauche, um ein Gewässer kennenzulernen, enorm ab. Trotzdem habe ich keines.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Tja, nix geht mehr ohne Fortschrott, Spezialisierung und Technisierung... oder doch?
Ich für meinen Teil mag viele der "modernen" Neuerungen, da sie einfach ne Menge Vorteile bieten.
Ich denke aber auch, dass es nicht unbedingt notwendig ist um Fische zu fangen. Der Spielkram gefällt mir einfach! |supergri


Die Ver-Englischung nervt allerdings auch mich gewaltig... mit nem "real Carphunta" kannste Dich ja kaum noch unterhalten?!? #c

Und der Beste war sowieso der User neulich im Karpfenforum, der seine Karpfen jetzt auch in englischen Pfund (lbs = nee, nich LIBS, sondern Pfund!) *wiegt*! #q


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Mir kommt es fast so vor, als hätte sich aus dem Angeln eine Art " Unterhobby " gebildet. Das sammeln von Angelgeräten. 
Auch ich bin dem verfallen, denn zu was brauch ich mehrere Dutzend Wobbler ? Ich hab auch mehr Angelruten, als ich jemals einsetzen kann. Warum ? Keine Ahnung. Ich find´s auch nicht schlimm. Wenn der Geldbeutel mitspielt ist das doch ok.

Was die Anglizismen angeht, die gehen wohl einher mit der Methodik, gezielt auf eine bestimmte Fischart zu angeln. 
Ich kann mich noch gut an die Zeit vor 20 Jahren erinnern, als eine 
" Specimen hunting group Dortmund " anfing mit ausgefuchsten Methoden und Geräten gezielt auf kapitale Friedfische zu angeln. In den Fachzeitschriften waren die allgegenwärtig. Die Werbung hat es geschickt verstanden, daraus bestimmte Stilrichtungen zu entwerfen. Schließlich muß man sich ja auch sprachlich differenzieren. Und natürlich ist ein Rod Pod allemal besser als ein Rutenhalterständerwerk mit Erdspießen. Allerdings hab ich es mir verkniffen, einen Carp Sounder zu kaufen, weil ich immer noch ein Glöckchen in die Schnur hänge. Und das bei einer Super High craft Carbonrute mit 24fach kugelgelagerter Rolle, die aus dem gleichen Material gearbeitet ist, wie das Space shuttle. Nostalgie und moderne passen doch gut zusammen. 
Also ich find das alles nicht so tragisch. 

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## duck_68 (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Um die Überschrift aufzugreifen... Früher mag zwar das Angeln besser gewesen sein, wobei sich mir "besser" jetzt nicht wirklich erschließt, aber dafür sind meine Fänge heutzutage kapitaler! Ich möchte eigentlich auch viele der Neuerungen nicht missen, angefangen vom Rod-/Highpod im Gegensatz zu geschitzten Weidengabeln bis zum Echolotkartenplotter für unbekannte norwegische und einheimische Gewässer im Vergleich zu planlosem herumdümpeln. Worauf ich verzichten kann, ist die Anglisierung der Anglersprache. Sogenannte "Zielfischruten" finde ich auch ok - erleichtert die Auswahl und hilft beim Herstellervergleich.

Martin


----------



## hans albers (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

moin..
also nur mal so angedacht...
neulich blätter ich den angelkatalog 
von nem grossen versand durch,
und was mir da alles und unnützem 
und unnötigem zeugs entgegen springt ist schon erstaunlich..
( ich fand das beispiel mit den  maiskörnern für 1, 50 ganz zutreffend)

ich glaube man kann und sollte bei 
dem wichtigen gerät(rute/rolle/schnur /haken/sicherheit etc)
schauen , dass man wenig  aber dafür gutes,solides
zeugs einkauft (ob nun neu oder gebraucht)
, dabei ist die gefahr natürlich gross
das man dann doch leider nach dem besuch beim händler 
(eigentlich nur n paar gumifische, haken) 
mit ner spinne nach hause geht , die man 
eigentlich weder brauch noch oft einsetzt. 
im grunde sind neuerungen bei bestimmten artikeln bestimmt
angebracht und wünschenswert,
aber es ist wie gesagt auch viel "gedöns" dazugekommen
(denkt mal daran was ihr immer so mitschleppt)

greetz

lars


----------



## Leftie (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Suergeiler Trööt !!!!!
Ich habe meine Kindheit mit meinem Dad an Weihern, Seen und Flüßen verbracht.
War immer aufregend aber auch dem Angeln selber hat mich nie so interessiert. Vor ca. 2 Jahren hat mich dann zum Angeln an der Forellenpuf gebracht, ich habe den Schein gemacht und versuche heute auch die selbebn Stellen wie mein, mittlerweile verstorbener alter Mann, zu erforschen. Aber was da heute so mit geschleppt wird, ist der Burner. Von der ganzen elektronischen ******** mal im Ganzen schon abgesehen, sind die Typen mit FischRadar, sonar und Echolot doch der absolute Brüller. Mannomann, angeln ist doch so ne Art Jagd, mit Suchen und Finden !!!???? Aber das sind auch die Typen die glücklich waren, wie an den Falk Faltplan auch noch ne tastatur dran kam und man nur noch mit Stimme gelenkt wird. Ich find das schon sehr arm, wie hochteschnich das Angeln geworden ist. Mich macht das als "Neuling" eigentlich sehr unsicher und ich versuche mich zu erinnern und auch auszuprobieren und wenn ich dann zu schaue was diese Petri-Techno-Elektro-Tackle Brueder da so aufbauen, weiss ich das ich es genauso mache, nur ehrlicher ( ja ehrlicher, weil mit Handarbeit von vorne bis hinten). Ist aber auch nur meine höchstpersönliche Meinung !!!!
Greetzzzzzzzzzz der Leftman


----------



## slowhand (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Ein unerschöpfliches Thema! In allen Bereichen des Lebens gibt es die Alten, die über den modernen Kram schimpfen. Ob es jetzt um Autos geht, die Mikrowelle, den DVD-Player oder eben das Angeln.
Nostalgie ist ja was Schönes, aber auch der Fortschritt ist wichtig. Ich möchte nie mehr blöde Videokassetten hin- und herspulen, für einen Teller Suppe den Herd anwerfen oder im Herbst in einer Kurve ohne ABS bremsen müssen... 
Man kann mir sagen was man will, der nette Opa mit Korkpose, 40er Mono und Glasfaser-Rute fängt einfach weniger als ein modern ausgestatteter Angler, jedenfalls dann, wenn beide an einem für sie fremden Gewässer angeln. Daß der Opi an seinem Weiher, an dem er seit 50 Jahren angelt, viel mit Erfahrung wieder ausgleicht, ist klar. Aber wer mit der Zeit geht, ist trotzdem in einigen Jahren ein erfahrener Angler...
Wie auch immer, ich finde Leute seltsam, die sich gegen jede neue Idee sperren und nur in der Vergangenheit leben. Das heißt aber nicht, daß man jeden neuen Mist mitmachen muß! Es gibt schon viel Blödsinn zu kaufen...|rolleyes
Meiner Meinung nach kann man auch wunderbar das Hobby angeln mit einem Interesse für technische Dinge kombinieren. Da kommt es dann gar nicht darauf an, mit der Neuheit XY mehr zu fangen,...es macht einfach Spaß!
Kurz und knapp: Jeder, wie es ihm/ihr gefällt!
Zu den Anglizismen: Sprache hat sich immer verändert. Was will man auch erwarten? Heute ist es ganz normal, mit der ganzen Welt zu kommunizieren, da muß man sich auf eine Sprache einigen. Und das diese Sprache dann auch langsam aber sicher in die Muttersprache mit einfließt, ist doch nicht verwunderlich. Mir persönlich geht's im Angelbereich aber auch zu weit! Meine Montagen bestehen immer noch aus Blei und Vorfach und nicht aus Lead und Rig... Ich verbohrter Nostalgiker!|supergri


----------



## Kurbel (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Also,mich regt dieses englischgelaber in diesem Forum auch gewaltig auf.Zumal es für die meisten Dinge auch deutsch geht.Da hat doch einer gefragt welchen Beach Shelter er sich
zulegen soll.Hä,ich mußte im Wörterbuch nachschlagen um rauszukriegen,daß der einen
Windschutz sucht.Das mit dem Angeln sehe ich etwas differenzierter.Barschangeln mit einem Minispinner und Angeln mit schweren Wobblern möchte ich wirklich nicht mit ein und derselben Rute tun.Es giebt da bestimmt noch weitere Beispiele,ohne das noch ausweiten zu wollen.Und wenn es Leute giebt die gerne so Angeln,bitte schön.Jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Interessant ist doch die Antwort auf die Frage: "Wer hat jetzt diesen Fisch gefangen?"

a. Ich. Mit meiner Erfahrung, meiner Taktik oder - meinem Glück.
b. Mein(e) Angelgerätehersteller. Ich hätte den Köder viel zu hoch angeboten, den Biss verpennt, die Stelle nie gefunden... - aber dank Echolot, elektrischem Bissanzeiger und GPS und diversen anderen sündhaft teuren Kleinigkeiten hat's dann doch noch geklappt.

Wenn Du überwiegend a. antwortest, ist ja alles OK! Aber wenn Du b. antwortest, gibt es zwei genau Möglichkeiten.

a. Du bist eine Flasche.
b. Du hast ein gestörtes Selbstbewußtsein.

Wenn Du a. antwortest, dann ist ja alles OK, aber wenn Du b. antwortest, gibt es genau zwei Möglichkeiten.

a. Du hast tatsächlich keine Ahnung vom Angeln, und das macht dich so unsicher.
b. Du verlässt Dich auf unnötig viel Angelgeräte, und das nimmt Dir den Spaß am Hobby.

Wenn Du a. antwortest, dann ist ja alles OK, aber wenn Du b. antwortest, gibt es genau zwei Möglichkeiten.

a. Du machst so weiter wie bisher.
b. Du schenkst den ganzen unnützen Krempel Deinem blöden Nachbarn und fängst von vorne an.

Wenn Du a. antwortest, dann ist ja alles OK, aber wenn Du b. antwortest, gibt es genau zwei Möglichkeiten.

a. Du fängst keine Fische mehr.
b. Du fängst Fische und stellst Dir die folgende Frage: "Wer hat jetzt diesen Fisch gefangen?"

Wenn Du a. antwortest, dann ist ja alles OK, aber wenn Du b. antwortest, gibt es genau zwei Möglichkeiten..........................


----------



## gründler (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

hi
Wenn es nun kein Fortschritt geben würde?Egal ob Angelindustrie,oder oder oder.Dann hätten wir z.b.nichts im Board darüber zu Diskutieren(bezw.es gäbe kein Board).Es würden auch Fragen und Themen gepostet,aber lange nicht so viel wie jetzt.
Und ohne Fortschritt keine Wirtschaft keine Arbeit kein Geld usw.#d
Oder meint ihr im Wilden Westen wahr es besser?Da ist man noch an Blinddarmreizung oder diversen anderen heutigen Kleinigkeiten gestorben.Zum Teil sollte man froh sein das es das alles gibt,aber wiederum gibt es auch Sachen die völlig Nutzlos sind,und nur auf Kommerz und Geldeinträge aus sind. #hlg

Aber jeder hat seine eigene Meinung#6


----------



## WickedWalleye (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



slowhand schrieb:


> Meine Montagen bestehen immer noch aus Blei und Vorfach und nicht aus Lead und Rig... Ich verbohrter Nostalgiker!|supergri



[klug********rmodus]Rig=Montage, LEADER=Vorfach[/klug********rmodus]

Find's mit dem ganzen Englisch manchmal auch ein bißchen blöd. Andererseits ist es ganz nützlich, wenn man weiß was gemeint ist.

Im Bereich Kunstköderangeln sind uns Amis und Japaner weit vorraus, sich dort etwas abzuschauen kann also nicht schaden. und das geht nicht, wenn man nicht weiß was Rod, Reel, Lure, Rig ... bedeutet.

Dann gibt es noch Dinge, für die es im deutschen keinen passenden Begriff gibt oder die nicht übersetzt werden können. Deswegen ist ein Spinnerbait bei mir auch ein Spinnerbait. Würde ich dazu "Spinnköder" sagen, wüßte kein Mensch welchen ich meine. #d "Zweil Spinnerblätter an nem Draht mit nem Gummiviech" ist zu lang.


----------



## Tortugaf (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Ich bin viel Südarmerika unterwegs u.seh dort oft mit grosser Freude wie die Angler mit einfachsten Mitteln fischen.Ich habe dort echt was gelernt.Aber ich liebe auch unsere Art der ständigen Verbesserungen der Technik u.des Material.Ich glaube das jeder seine Antwort die zu ihn passt, selber finden muß.Freude gibt mir beides.Das mit den Englischwahn geht mir auch auf den Senkel aber das lässt sich wohl erst nicht ändern, ausser wir deutsprachigen werden Weltmeister in Neuerungen u Qualität.In diesen Forum kann man ja eine Datai zur Übersetzung u. Erklärung weiter ausbauen. Tortugaf


----------



## cafabu (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Um Missverständnisse auszuräumen: Obwohl ich schon 53 bin, glaube ich nicht, dass ich zu den Alten gehöre die alles neue Verdammen. 
Natürlich geht die Endwicklung weiter, natürlich gibt es technische Neuerungen und das ist auch gut so. Als kleiner Steppke habe ich zwar mit einer Tonkingrute (war so ne Art besonderer Bambus, weiß gar nicht mehr wie man das genau schreibt) angefangen, hatte aber doch schnell verschiedene Ruten für verschiedene Angelarten. Das war schon immer so. Auch damals gab es Sachen, wo die einen sagten: Son neumodischen Kram brauche ich nicht. Auch damals schieden sich die Gemüter. Also so neu ist der Gedanke nicht.
Aber trotzdem stelle ich mir die Frage, warum nutze ich von meinen ca. 50 Wobblern im Grunde nur 8-10 Stück. Warum habe ich die 9. Spinrute nur weil sie 5 gr. weniger Wurfgewicht hat. Also die kleinsten Unterschiede reichen schon aus uns mit neuem Material zu überhäufen und da frage ich mich: Tut das Not?
Ach so ganz nebenbei: I wish you a very nice fishingday and an proudley prisenting fish (keine Ahnung ob das so richtig ist)
Gruß von einem der Alten


----------



## slowhand (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> [klug********rmodus]Rig=Montage, LEADER=Vorfach[/klug********rmodus]
> 
> Mööööööööt. Falsch. Lead = Blei! Allerdings nennt man das was ich meinte im Englischen eher "Sinker". Rig ist wörtlich übersetzt eine Takelage oder auch Vorrichtung, gemeint ist ganz allgemein ein Vorfach oder von mir aus auch eine Vorfachmontage...
> Und mit LEADER wäre ich in England vorsichtig, den mögen die Älteren dort nicht so...
> ...


----------



## WickedWalleye (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



slowhand schrieb:


> Falsch. Lead = Blei! Allerdings nennt man das was ich meinte im Englischen eher "Sinker". Rig ist wörtlich übersetzt eine Takelage oder auch Vorrichtung, gemeint ist ganz allgemein ein Vorfach oder von mir aus auch eine Vorfachmontage...



Richtig, Lead = Blei. ABER: *LEADER=Vorfach!!!
*
zu lesen z.B hier
und Nein, dasd gilt nicht nur für Fliegenfischer! Auf meiner Amnesia-Spule steht auch: "Ideal for Leaders and Tracers". Tracers sind wohl Nachläufermontagen, denke ich.



> Und mit LEADER wäre ich in England vorsichtig, den mögen die Älteren dort nicht so...


Die nennen den auch Fuhrer. Bei Leader würden die jedenfalls nicht sofort an den Herrn H. denken



> Und jetzt ist hier Schluß mit Klugscheißxrei...


Jetzt ja. |supergri


----------



## Hefti (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Moinsen
So, dann verzapf ich auch mal meine überflüssige Meinung zu diesem Thema.
Lasst es doch jeden so machen, wie es ihm gefällt. 
Man ist ja nicht gezwungen sich diesen ganzen modernen Kram zu kaufen. Ob man nun mit einer Standardrute auf alle möglichen Fische angelt, oder Spezialgerät verwendet ist doch vollkommen egal. Wenn man damit seine Fische fängt ist doch nix dagegen einzuwenden, oder?
Und auch als Anfänger hat man immer noch die Möglichkeit, sich von seinem Gerätehändler beraten zu lassen. Wenn man ihm genau sagt, was man mit dem Gerät vor hat, gibt er einem schon was passendes.
Natürlich hat die englische Sprache sich sehr unter den Angelbegriffen verbreitet, aber auch in fast jedem anderen Bereich.
Was heißt denn CD? DVD? 
CD: Compact Disk. 
DVD: Digital Video Disk
Glaub ich zumindest.

Wenn man sich ein bißchen mit dem Thema auseinandersetzt, findet man sich auch sehr schnell zurecht.
Es gibt ja auch deutsche Begriffe, die in der englischen Sprache verwendet werden. (z.B. Kindergarten)

Am besten schnackst du mal mit deinem Gerätehändler und danach wirste dich schon viel besser zurecht finden.

Ich frag mich nur gerade woher der Begriff jerken kommt. Vielleicht von jerk off...|rolleyes

MfG
Hefti


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



> Die Ver-Englischung nervt allerdings auch mich gewaltig...


 

früher hat man halt einen Fisch *zurückgeworfen* oder *wieder* *reing'schmissen *oder zärtlich ausgedrückt * zurückgesetzt und gut wars !!! *

heute werden Fische *released* und alle *streiten sich deswegen !!! #d*...  ... *:m*


----------



## gründler (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> früher hat man halt einen Fisch *zurückgeworfen* oder *wieder* *reing'schmissen *oder zärtlich ausgedrückt *zurückgesetzt und gut wars !!! *
> 
> heute werden Fische *released* und alle *streiten sich deswegen !!! #d*...  ... *:m*


 



#r|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Eckaat (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Ich hab auch vor ein paar Wochen erst wieder angefangen und bin zum Einkauf mit Vorfreude in einen Rods World getappt.

Leute, ich war geschockt!! Ich bin dort erstmal ein paar mal im Kreis gerannt bis mir der Schädel brummte und bin wieder raus.

Bin dann zurück in die Firma und habe mir einen Zettel gemacht, was ich alles brauche, wieder rein in den Krempeltempel, habe mir einen von den gelangweilten Bürschlein geschnappt und hab den mit meinem Zettel durch den Laden dirigiert. 

Das ging am schnellsten und war sicher auch am preiswertesten. In dem Ding kannste ja ein Vermögen verlieren!

Und mein Englisch ist nicht sooo schlecht, allerdings mußte ich auch erstmal die neuen Begriffe zuordnen. was ich noch nicht so richtig rausbekommen habe: Jerken ist Blinkern? |kopfkrat Oder was ganz neumodisches? |kopfkrat

Aber der  Oberhammer waren die kanadischen "Nightcrawlers" in ihren hübschen Styroporhäuschen! #q  Sach ma einer, gibts bei uns denn keine Tauwürmer mehr? |kopfkrat

Gruß Ecki


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Mal abgesehen von dem ganzen Pro und Contra.

Nimm mal 10 Angler und rüste sie mit dem Modernsten des Modernsten aus, alles was die Gerätehersteller hergeben.
Setz sie einen Monat lang an ein Gewässer und lass sie wöchentlich die Plätze tauschen. 
Es werden Angler darunter sein, die besser - vielleicht sogar viel besser - fangen als die übrigen.
Last not least ist es immer der Angler und sein Können, gepaart mit einem Quentchen Glück, das über den Fangerfolg entscheidet.

Ralf


----------



## Alex.k (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Was das Piepen der Bissanzeiger angeht, stimme ich dir voll zu. Das kotzt einen an wen am Gewässer 10 Angler sitzen und bei jedem das Ding angeht. Boohhh


----------



## FoolishFarmer (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



Alex.k schrieb:


> Was das Piepen der Bissanzeiger angeht, stimme ich dir voll zu. Das kotzt einen an wen am Gewässer 10 Angler sitzen und bei jedem das Ding angeht. Boohhh


Und das ist der Grund (um mal beim "modernen" zu bleiben), warum es FUNK für die Dinger gibt und der Receiver leise in meiner Hosentasche vibriert! :q


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



Alex.k schrieb:


> Was das Piepen der Bissanzeiger angeht, stimme ich dir voll zu. Das kotzt einen an wen am Gewässer 10 Angler sitzen und bei jedem das Ding angeht. Boohhh


 
Ich finds auch schöner, wenn an 20 Ruten je ein Aalglöckchen an die Rutenspitze geklemmt wird. Gibt mir immer so´ne weihnachtliche Strimmung.

Nee, beides ist nervig.

Ralf


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich finds auch schöner, wenn an 20 Ruten je ein Aalglöckchen an die Rutenspitze geklemmt wird. Gibt mir immer so´ne weihnachtliche Strimmung.
> 
> Nee, beides ist nervig.
> 
> Ralf


 
Weihnachtliche Stimmung in der Nacht beim aalangeln ist doch gut: Warten auf die Überraschung  ...


das Gepiepse geht ganz schön auf die Nerven ... besonders, wenn eingespannt dann erst die Schnur gestrafft wird ... den ganzen Abend aus allen Ecken ... #d ...


----------



## Alex.k (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich finds auch schöner, wenn an 20 Ruten je ein Aalglöckchen an die Rutenspitze geklemmt wird. Gibt mir immer so´ne weihnachtliche Strimmung.
> 
> Nee, beides ist nervig.
> 
> Ralf



Ich habe mehr oder weniger die Lautstärke gemeint, viele kaufen sich Bissanzeiger ohne Lautstärkeregelung. Der Bissanzeiger auf voller Leistung, hmm.
(Mit Lautstärkeregelung) manche glauben die verpassen den BISS und machen es lauter.
Die Glöckchen sah ich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr in benutzung bei uns. :m



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> das Gepiepse geht ganz schön auf die Nerven ... besonders, wenn eingespannt dann erst die Schnur gestrafft wird ... den ganzen Abend aus allen Ecken ... #d ...


Das ist wirklich das schlimmste, das habe ich mehr oder weniger gemeint.

Gruß


----------



## Honeyball (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



Carp4Fun schrieb:


> NajaBeim "elektronischen Angeln" könnt ich mich andererseits ja sogar viel direkter mit Vögeln und anderem Getier beschäftigen -schließlich muss ich nicht nebenbei noch auf die Posen achten.:m





fishcat schrieb:


> Stimmt, sich direkt mit Vögeln beschäftigen ist super !
> Laß´ das "andere Getier" einfach weg...|jump:





Carp4Fun schrieb:


> Nö nö, das "andere Getier" lassen wir mal schön da stehen ehe wir hier noch zu Unrecht irgendwelche Ferkelmacher auf den Plan rufen.#t Aber im Prinzip hättet ihr natürlich vollkommen Recht.:q:m



Da haste Dich noch gerade so am Schopf aus dem Ferkelsumpf gezogen, bevor ich zuschlagen konnte, Carp4Fun und Du, fishcat, wärst gleich mit verhaftet worden...

aber hier:


Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Ich bin für eine strikte Trennung von angeln und vögeln - nicht zuletzt weil das beim Fliegenfischen gar nicht zusammengeht!


ist das Maß voll
*Taaaaaatüüüütaaaaaataaaaa*


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



Hefti schrieb:


> Was heißt denn CD? DVD?
> CD: Compact Disk.
> DVD: Digital Video Disk
> Glaub ich zumindest.



Digital Versatile Disc.

Oh Mann, ich bin echt ein klugschXXXXer #t


----------



## Ollek (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Digital Versatile Disc.
> 
> Oh Mann, ich bin echt ein klugschXXXXer #t



|supergri Quatsch 

Das heist  *D*ie *V*ideo *D*rehscheibe


----------



## DonCamile (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Digital Versatile Disc.
> 
> Oh Mann, ich bin echt ein klugschXXXXer #t



DVD hatte die Abkürzung von Digital Video Disc (Digitale Video Scheibe)
und später Digital Versatile Disc (Digitale Vielseitige Scheibe)

Der echte Klug********r Modus an :vik:


----------



## lute (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

naja ich finde es auch schwachsinn das es 1000 angelruten für dies und jenes gibt, aber es stört mich nicht im geringsten.

wer halt meint für jeden fisch eine extra rute haben zu müssen - meinetwegen

ich hab erst heute wieder mit meiner 
"2,70m 40gr. wurf. zander grund rute"
auf kleine rotaugen geangelt, nicht weniger erfolgreich als mit ner ultra light 7 gr.
und spinnen läßt sich damit auch prima!

letzen jahr hab ich mit der rute sogar auf barben gefischt, 
(futterkorb montage) das einzigste wo es  probleme beim auswerfen gab aufgrund des hohen bleigewichtes und mangelns der sensiblen bissanzeige.
gefangen hab ich trotzdem


----------



## Sonnenfahrer (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Jetzt weiß ich, warum ich den Begriff RodPods nicht mag.
(Abgesehen davon, dass er total sch***e klingt)

Die Dinger erinnern mich an Zwillingsflaks. |supergri

Und man möchte tatsächlich manchmal glauben, dass einige "Kollega" hochaufgerüstet gegen die Fische in den Krieg ziehen.

Ah, ein neuer, verkaufsfördernder Begriff: WarFishing !!!

Dazu passt dann auch der hier von manchen hochgelobte technische (Über-)Fortschritt mit der irgendwann kommenden Neuentwicklung, der "Fishing Hand Grenade". |bigeyes
Selbstverständlich mit Zielfisch-Faktor!

PS:
 Ich habe eigentlich nichts gegen Anglizismen, nur im Bereich "Angeln" klingen sie in meinen Ohren fast alle äußerst unattraktiv.


----------



## hermann11 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

ich versteh die frage nicht so ganz, also sollen wir heute wie vor 20 jahren uns eine astgabel aus den bäumen schneiden, die als rutenauflage nutzen, nen stachschwein die stachel klauen, damit wir nen bissanzeiger haben und die rute schnitzen wir uns dann aus nen weidenstock, soweit so gut.

mal abgesehen das ich die nächste anzeige von den nächsten grünen bekomme der hinter irgend nen busch steht und nur darauf wartet das jemand einen fehler macht und die umwelt zu leibe rückt, ist das schon ok.

ich habe vor 20 jahren noch was an die ohren bekommen, die klamotten meiner älteren geschwister aufgetragen und meine eltern die sind noch mit pferd und wagen durch die gegend gefahren, auch gut

fazit wir denken nicht an die zukunft, sondern wir machen lieber die schritte zurück und wenn wir denn in der steinzeit angekommen sind machen wir halt und warten was passiert, wie weit denken einige menschen eigentlich ?????


----------



## Geraetefetischist (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Ich habe mal meinen GROSSEN  zweiladigen Angelkasten in die Kellerecke geparkt und den wirklich benötigten Krempel zusammengestellt. Passte in eine ca 10x20x3cm Dose. Damit bin ich dann erfolgreich Fischen gegangen, weil das ganze so herrlich mobilitätsgeeignet war.

Da war ich übrigens 13!

Dann hab ich die Sitzkiepe verschenkt, mehrere Klappkisten Krempel verkauft und nur das wirklich nötige behalten. Das passte bequem in eine 20x30x6cm Kiste. Damit bin ich dann erfolgreich Fischen gegangen, weil das ganze so herrlich mobilitätsgeeignet war.
Da war ich etwa 22.

Mit 27 hab ich dann gut 50% des Ansitzkrempels ausgemistet, damit ich nicht mehr den Spritfressenden Kleinbus fahren musste! Alleine übrigens...

Mit 30 hab ich dann nen LKW mit AHK gekauft. Wenn ich jede Rute nur eine woche angeln dürfte, käm ich prima nen Jahr aus, und wenn ich jeden Tag einen Kunstköder verlieren würde könnte ich ca. 3Jahre durchangeln. (dann bräuchte ich natürlich nen paar mehr Ruten  )
Und das obwohl ich ständig nicht benötigtes Gerät abgebe. Der eine hat als Hobby eben gemütliches Posenstieren, der andere muss ohne rücksicht auf den Aufwand eben den grössten Karpfen Deutschlands ziehen, bei mir ists Tackleoptimieren.

Nichtsdesdotrotz bin ich aber auch heute noch in der Lage auch ohne geeignetes Gerät nen paar Köderfische zu organisieren. Und wenn ich mich beschränken muss, komm ich auch immer noch mit der alten 10x20x3cm Box und ner Rute aus. Ich nehm im Vergleich eigentlich auch immer eher wenig mit.

Denn die eigentliche Frage ist wohl, wer mehr Chancen vertut. Der, der aufgrund des Krembelberges an die Fängigen Stellen gar nicht erst herankommt, oder der, der aufgrund des sehr geringen mitgeführten Geräts sehr oft nicht das Passende dabeihat um z.B. nen gerade raubenden Hecht / gründelnden Karpfen adäquat zu befischen.

Ich finds gut, das es soviel gibt. Wer nicht will, brauchts ja nicht haben und wer will, der kann. In England gibts für alles nen Club. u.a. auch einen, der sich der Fischerei mit antikem Gerät verschrieben hat. Natürlich fangen die was weniger, aber es kommt doch eher auf den Spass an.

Hier müssen sich aber wieder einige über den Idealtypischen Tackleschlepper und den ebenso idealtypischen Hosentaschengerätopa unterhalten. Wozu eigentlich, überzeugen wird man keinen der beiden. Ists neid, mitleid, schadenfreude oder was bewegt diese Diskussion?

Mir ists egal, wie die anderen Angeln. Soll jeder glücklich werden wie er mag. Wer wie zu Uropas Zeiten fischen will, weil da ja alles besser war, der kanns ja gerne tun; 
und wenn er zu wenig fängt... sollte er mal ganz genau überlegen, wie oft man früher Schneider blieb oder sich nen Ast gefreut hat über ne Handvoll Rotaugen. imo sind das nämlich verklärte Kindheitserinnerungen bei denen man die ganzen schlechtfangtage verdrängt hat. Wie oft ist man Fischen gegangen und an was kann man sich noch erinnern?

Vor 18 Jahren, wo ich nen Auto fahren durfte, bin ich fast jedes WE Fr. - So. los gewesen. Dieses Jahr war ich eher wenig unterwegs, meine Fänge übertreffen die Zeit damals trotzdem bei weitem. Dennoch musste ich von meinem Bruder (7 Jahre jünger) neulich dennoch hören, dass es damals besser war. Und da musste ich mal so die durchschnittsfänge der 90er vorkramen: ca. 4 WE damals entsprechen vom Fangergebnis ca 1 Tag heute...

Vielleicht sollten wir also besser fischen gefahren sein, statt hier unsinn zu schreiben. Dann müssten wir keinen alten Zeiten hinterhertrauern sondern hätten vielleicht sogar was gefangen.

So, ich werd jetzt die 100 Renkennymphen zuende tüddeln und Vorfächer bauen, die ich vermutlich nie benutzen werde 



> Das heist Die Video Drehscheibe


Quatsch.

Heisst: *D*ammich *V*iel *D*rauf

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## kohlie0611 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



Eckaat schrieb:


> Ich hab auch vor ein paar Wochen erst wieder angefangen und bin zum Einkauf mit Vorfreude in einen Rods World getappt.
> 
> Leute, ich war geschockt!! Ich bin dort erstmal ein paar mal im Kreis gerannt bis mir der Schädel brummte und bin wieder raus.
> 
> ...


Jerken ist eine spezielle art des blinkerns.Man verendet dazu schwere Kunstköder/Wobbler ohne Tauchschaufel und immitiert durch die Ruckartige führung des Köders einen angeschlagenen Fisch.Es gibt da nen Haufen neuer Begriffe wie Jerken,Drop Shot,twitchen und wer weiß was noch...Das ganze hatt ja eigentlich schon mit spinnen angefangen, ist doch auch aus dem Englischem.Es ist halt nunmal so das diese Methoden des Angelns im englischsprachigen Raum entwickelt wurden, und hier zu Lande macht sich keiner die Mühe nen Deutschen Namen dafür zu überlegen.Wer sagt denn alles Mobilcomputer,Luftsack oder Dreher zu seinem Notebook, Airbag oder halt Spinner?Das wird sich wohl grad im laufe der Globalisierung nicht verhindern lassen obwohl ich auch nicht grade begeistert davon bin....


----------



## Gunnar. (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



> und hier zu Lande macht sich keiner die Mühe nen Deutschen Namen dafür zu überlegen.


Das ist auch nicht das Problem. Wenn aber dt. Begriffe existieren. zB Haken , Köder .....es gibt kein Grund daraus im täglichen Sprachgebrauch hook bzw. bait zu machen.


----------



## Case (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

*"Früher war das Angeln viel besser!" *

Stimmt.

Vor Allem gab`s früher viel weniger Angler. Und viel mehr Fische.

Case


----------



## Gunnar. (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Danke Case!Alle geben sich hier Mühe und verfassen kilometerlange Beiträge...... und du kommst daher und klärst alles mit zwei kurzen Sätzen-->Spielverderber!


----------



## Blauzahn (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



Case schrieb:


> *"Früher war das Angeln viel besser!" *
> 
> Stimmt.
> 
> ...


 

#6
und ich ergänze:
Es gab auch nicht soviel Theoretiker,
die das Angeln nur virtuell am PC ausüben.

Gruß


----------



## Sonnenfahrer (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> ... meine Fänge übertreffen die Zeit damals trotzdem bei weitem. ... ca. 4 WE damals entsprechen vom Fangergebnis ca 1 Tag heute...



Hast du mal dran gedacht, dass es vielleicht gar nicht an deiner moderneren Ausrüstung liegt, sondern einfach an deiner damaligen Unfähigkeit?! :m
Vielleicht hattet ihr aber einfach auch nur weniger Fische früher ... :q


----------



## magic feeder (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

angeln ist und bleibt ein hobby und das soll jeder gestalten wie er will......seid doch froh dass uns so viele möglichkeiten geboten werden dem angelsport nachzugehen....so kann jeder für sich entscheiden welcher schiene er folgt oder vielmehr ob er einer schiene folgt..........


----------



## Geraetefetischist (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



> Hast du mal dran gedacht, dass es vielleicht gar nicht an deiner moderneren Ausrüstung liegt, sondern einfach an deiner damaligen Unfähigkeit?!



Wenn ich bedenke, dass ich auch schon damals zu denen gehörte, die immer etwas mehr fingen als der "normalangler" wirds wohl daran gelegen haben 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Sonnenfahrer (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



woernser1965 schrieb:


> .
> ... Da kommen dann so Fragen wie :
> Kann ich mit ner Hechtrute auch Karpfen fangen.... |supergri



|supergri *-Natürlich nicht , denn sonst hieße sie doch KarpfenRute !* :q
____________________________________________________________



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Wenn ich bedenke, dass ich auch schon damals zu denen gehörte, die immer etwas mehr fingen als der "normalangler" wirds wohl daran gelegen haben
> 
> Just Monsters
> Holger



*Wo war der Einäugige noch gleich König? * 
.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Wir können ja mal nen Vergleichsangeln an nem für beide unbekannten Gewässer machen um rauszukriegen wer Einäugiger ist und wer nur'n Halser 

Auf den AB-Treffen bisher hab ich mich jedenfalls immer ganz gut geschlagen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Hussi (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

*Eigenhändig Gelöscht: Ich verlasse das Board…
*


----------



## börnie (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

moin männers,

interessanter thread hier....habe ich mir glatt ganz durchgelesen und das ding ist für mich x-trem aktuell.
denn ich bin auch wiedereinsteiger.
ich hol mal ´n bisschen weiter aus :

ich bin jetzt 41jahre und und meinen ersten fisch habe ich mit 6 jahren gefangen. danach war angeln meine welt. egal bei welchen wetter...und auch die aktuelle freundin wurde notfalls mit zum wasser geschleppt. 
dann kam die zeit der vielen wettfischen, die ich sogar mit einigem erfolg hinter mir gebracht habe. natürlich gabs auch damals schon teure klamotten und jede menge neues "englisches zeugs". ich erinnere mich noch an meine erste match-rute....damals habe ich meine ganze kohle in soche dinge versenkt.
vor ca. 9 jahren bin ich dann mit der fliegerrei (flugzeuge) angefangen und habe das fischen komplett eingestellt.
die klamotten teilweise verkauft usw.....

august letzten jahres hat´s mich jedoch wieder gepackt. 

ca. 20 minuten von mir entfernt gibts in lüdinghausen so einen angelshop (hatte ich mal im vorbeifahren gesehen). das ding heißt askari. als ich dort hingefahren bin, wären mir fast die augen aus dem kopf gefallen. 6,5 millionen verschiedene kunstköder, 252.544 ruten und rollen....merkwürdige ruten-ständer...hinten siehts aus wie auf ´nem nato-campingplatz.....regaleweise fertigfutter....ich glaube douglas, hat weniger "duftstoffe" im angebot.
na ja, irgendwie schon faszinierend ,aber man steht am anfang schon etwas dämlich vor den ganzen brocken.
dann bin ich zum wasser. erstmal zu den alten stellen die ich noch von vor zig jahren kannte. angler waren auch dort. alle schwer getarnt und mit jeder menge ausrüstung. die meisten lagen pennend in einer art hauszelt. 300m weiter taperte einer mit einem minischlauchboot um sich herum durchs wasser. 
na ja....
also ich muss sagen, jedem das seine. für mich persönlich hat das teilweise nicht mehr ganz soviel mit dem zutun, was mich damals am angeln reizte.

die geräte die ich mir letzten sommer bei askari gekauft habe, machen mir teilweise auch keine wirkliche freude. die sachen sind sicherlich sehr gut - versprühen aber keinen charme...keinen reiz...
gestern habe ich ´ne neuwertige quick440N im ebay ersteigert. baujahr ? keine ahnung ...ende der 70er denke ich.
ich habe einfach spaß daran, mit solchen sachen ans wasser zu fahren. DAS hat klasse....
o.k., vielleicht fange ich dann ´nen karpfen weniger aber mit solchen geräten habe ich auch schon fische mit über 40 pfund gefangen.

ich denke, ich werde "das gute alte" mit sinnvollem neuen kombinieren und z.b. auf geflochtene umsteigen, ch. geschärfte haken verwenden usw..
aber viele der unzähligen high-tech-geräte müssen bei mir leider draußen bleiben.
ich weiß, ich hab einen an der klatsche aber ich kann ja auch nix dafür.:q

noch was : wegen der köderboote. die gab es schon vor 30 jahren und wurden vor allem in großen seen eingesetzt, in denen man das andere ufer nicht erreichen konnte (bzw. betreten durfte). und genau hier standen natürlich die oma-hechte.....
ob ich heute noch sowas einsetzen würde ? hm ? ich denke, wenn ich mit dem fernglas regelmäßig ´nen meterhecht an einer unerreichbaren stelle rauben sehen würde, ich würde das  köderboot benutzen. schließlich ist ja auch genug schnurr auf der alten quick....
aber um tonnenweise boilies ins wasser zu karren, würde ich es nicht einsetzen....

gruss

udo


----------



## Wollebre (20. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

das gute alte ist doch oke, wer die Kohle hat kauft sich einen teuren Oldtimer aus den 50ern und das wir bestaunt. Warum nicht mal mit dem Bambusknüppel ans Wasser? Alles bestens, nur wenn ich bei uns um die Ecke beim Angelpuff vorbei schaue, und sehe mit welchen Hightech Gerät und Elektronik man auf 200g gemästete Forellen los ist, stehe ich kurz davor die Anstalt anzurufen.....


----------



## Ammersee-angler (20. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



Sonnenfahrer schrieb:


> Hier meine Einschätzung der Lage:
> 
> Ich war vor Jahren ein ziemlich aktiver Angler und bin jetzt Wiedereinsteiger durch den eigenen Nachwuchs.
> 
> ...


 


Dan nenne mal zwei andere Bereiche, bei denen alles noch genau so ist, wie vor 20 Jahren(was war da überhaupt, da war ich noch nicht mal ein schmutziger gedanke).


----------



## froggy31 (20. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Wir können ja mal nen Vergleichsangeln an nem für beide unbekannten Gewässer machen um rauszukriegen wer Einäugiger ist und wer nur'n Halser
> 
> Auf den AB-Treffen bisher hab ich mich jedenfalls immer ganz gut geschlagen.
> 
> ...




Booahh , watt is dat denn für ne Aussage...... |kopfkrat#q

wußte garnicht das boardtreffen wettangeln beinhalten#d


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (20. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



börnie schrieb:


> aber um tonnenweise boilies ins wasser zu karren, würde ich es nicht einsetzen....


 

:q:q:qich krieg mich nicht mehr vor lachen, so geil der spruch!

aber du hast recht. n kumpel von mir ist "leidenschaftlicher" karpfenangler (=>unheilbarer Extremfall).

der ist 16...

könnt ihr euch vorstelln, als er im januar so kam: war gestern wieder bei adventure fishing... hab mir für 200€ n paar kilo boilies und son rolbrett geholt. das reicht erstmal bis juni




hallo??? hab ich was verpasst? ich mien ich fütter die meerforellen auch nicht an, nur um schnell welche zu fangen. ich kauf mir auhc nicht für über 300 mücken ein bissanzeiger set, wo dann nicht mal die "sounderbox" (wer den namen erfunden hat...) mit bei ist. und wozu für ein "karpfenzelt" und eine "karpfenliege" noch extra nen hundi mehr ausgeben als die "normaloprodukte" aus dem campingmarkt? neeeeee muss ja fox drauf stehn... 

damit kann man sich dann ans wasser pflanzen, alles aufbaun, nochmal 100 kg boilies und futter reinfeuern (oder mit einem high end futterboot hinfahren mit 10 kanal fernsteuerung und sonar, dass du einzelne muscheln siehst, das ganze sogar noch in farben, die es so in diesem gewässer sowieso nicht gibt, es sei denn es wird von einer algenpest befallen) .
dann legst du deine karpfenruten marke daiwa für 300€ das stück, welche bestückt sind mit den schönen daiwa tournament auf die extra samtigen ablagen deines fox rod pods aus neuartigen materialien, extra leicht und stabil und das für nur 500€ ab, packst dich in dein zelt und pennst und wartest bis es pieps. sollte dies der fall sein, was das neue futter mit extra duftstoffen eigentlich schon garantiert, dann läufst du raus, landest deinen fisch, behälst ihn oder setzt ihn wiede rzurück, bestückst den haken mit einem neuen "pop-up" boilie, wirfst das raus und legst dich wieder pennen.


wo ist das angeln?


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (21. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

hab da noch was witziges gefunden...

Abu Tormentor und Hi-Lo

ohne Worte :q


----------



## Donnerkrähe (21. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

*grins*
Tormentor Äitschbiarpieäss:q:q


----------



## Donnerkrähe (21. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

[/quote]

der ist 16...

könnt ihr euch vorstelln, als er im januar so kam: war gestern wieder bei adventure fishing... hab mir für 200€ n paar kilo boilies und son rolbrett geholt. das reicht erstmal bis juni




hallo??? hab ich was verpasst? ich mien ich fütter die meerforellen auch nicht an, nur um schnell welche zu fangen. ich kauf mir auhc nicht für über 300 mücken ein bissanzeiger set, wo dann nicht mal die "sounderbox" (wer den namen erfunden hat...) mit bei ist. und wozu für ein "karpfenzelt" und eine "karpfenliege" noch extra nen hundi mehr ausgeben als die "normaloprodukte" aus dem campingmarkt? neeeeee muss ja fox drauf stehn... 

damit kann man sich dann ans wasser pflanzen, alles aufbaun, nochmal 100 kg boilies und futter reinfeuern (oder mit einem high end futterboot hinfahren mit 10 kanal fernsteuerung und sonar, dass du einzelne muscheln siehst, das ganze sogar noch in farben, die es so in diesem gewässer sowieso nicht gibt, es sei denn es wird von einer algenpest befallen) .
dann legst du deine karpfenruten marke daiwa für 300€ das stück, welche bestückt sind mit den schönen daiwa tournament auf die extra samtigen ablagen deines fox rod pods aus neuartigen materialien, extra leicht und stabil und das für nur 500€ ab, packst dich in dein zelt und pennst und wartest bis es pieps. sollte dies der fall sein, was das neue futter mit extra duftstoffen eigentlich schon garantiert, dann läufst du raus, landest deinen fisch, behälst ihn oder setzt ihn wiede rzurück, bestückst den haken mit einem neuen "pop-up" boilie, wirfst das raus und legst dich wieder pennen.


[/quote]

könnte von Mario Barth sein#6


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (21. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

ja aber ist doch wahr!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Wenn das so schlimm ist, wieso bewegt ihr euch den dann bei Anglerboard dazu müsst ihr ein "Laptop" oder auch "Notebook" nutzen oder eben einen Pc....hmmm...was hat den alles "mainboard", "keyboard" usw. ihr seit sogar auf einer "hompage" ,also bitte, kauft euch ein Wörterbuch und genießt das Angeln wieder. Es ist doch wohl egal ob jemand eime "higtech" rute (wobei mir wieder bei thema wären, fischt oder seinen Bambusknüppel, es ist auch egal ob jemand 5 Wobbler oder 70 hat. Hauptsache das Angeln macht Spaß.

mfg Flo


----------



## Thorsten S. (21. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Es wird doch zum Glück niemand gezwungen, dies oder jenes zu kaufen oder auf eine bestimmte Art und Weise zu fischen.

Wer gerne mit nem Stock und Bambusrute ansitzt kann dies tun, wer lieber wochenlang anfüttert und dann mit fünf Rodpods vor der Nase drei wochen am Stück ansitzt kann dies ebenso tun...
Jeder wie er mag!

Wenn ich mal auf Karpfen angel, setz ich mich auch einfach mit ner Rute und nem Erdspies irgendwohin, schmeiß ne handvoll Mais in die Fluten und dann is gut.
Rodpods, Boilies, elektronische Bissanzeiger und all dies brauch ich da nicht.
Beim Raubfischangeln ist es hingegen umgekehrt, da würd aber wieder jeder Karpfenangler sagen "brauch ich nicht"...

Deshalb, jeder so wie er mag.

Es macht aber auch großen Spaß neue Köder etc auszuprobieren.

Als ich eine Castaic das erste Mal an die Schnur gebunden habe, hatt ich auch auch  Bauchweh....
Ich hab es nicht bereut und habe jetzt mehrere...:m

Wer aber jetzt sagt, brauch ich nicht, dem sag ich bestimmt nichts gegenteiliges, ich für mich brauch ihn aber schon...

Mit den sinkenden Fischbeständen ist das so ne Sache.

Hier am Edersee ist es so, dass es bis in die achtziger Jahre wohl wirklich mehr Fisch gab.

Aber der Bestand ist heut nicht unbedingt durch die Angler überfischt!

Vilemehr ist es so, dass das Wasser einfach sauberer geworden ist -> weniger Nährstoffeinträge aus der Landwirtschaft und verbesserte Klärsysteme.

Die Produktivität der Gewässer war "damals" halt einfach höher.

Die Bestände und Artenzusammensätzungen haben sich geändert... -> der Angler muss sich anpassen! Oder jeder schmeißt halt vorm Angeln ne handvoll Dünger in die Fluten! 

An kleineren Gewässern/Teichen kann durch Angler sicher ein Bestand plattgefischt werden...


----------



## Karpfencrack (21. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

das letzte mal erzählte ich einen jüngeren angel kollegen das ich mir ein neues high pod anschaffen möchte darauf fragte er mich ob man damit haie fangen kann


----------



## Karpfencrack (21. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

um zum thema zurück zu kommen
die technick hilft ja nicht nur uns sondern auch den fischen
wer hätte damals schohnhaken,wunddesinfektion,abhakmatte,....benutzt


----------



## Forellenzemmel (21. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Natürlich war früher alles besser... der zeitliche Abstand verklärt das alles ein wenig!
Ich ertapp mich selbst dabei, die unsinnige und nutzlose BW-Zeit nach 26 Jahren mit nem gewissen Charme zu sehen...
Irgendwie habe ich mit 14 auch tollere Fische gefangen...
Die Großeltern schwärmten von der Guten Alten Zeit - war nichts anderes als Krieg, Vertreibung und Hunger... da konnte man durchaus noch an einer Blinddarmentzündung sterben...

Aber der Themenstarter hat schon mehr als Recht: Was da teilweise an High-Tech Material auf dem Markt ist, geht auf keine Kuhhaut! Teils sauteures, für einen Freizeitangler gar nicht zu gebrauchenes Zeugs - wird zweimal erfolglos eingesetzt und steht dann bis zum Nimmerleinstag im Keller...

ohne jetzt Technik- oder Fortschrittfeindlich sein wollen,

DAS KANNS JA NICHT SEIN...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Taxidermist (21. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Bei den Gerätschaften hat sich ja so einiges getan und ich möchte z.B. nicht mehr auf eine geflochtene Schnur verzichten.Zum positiven hin,hat sich auch die Wasserqualität verbessert,worauf ja Thorsten.S schon hinwies.
Wenn ich da so an den Rhein in meiner Jugend denke,damals konnte man in seinem Wasser Fotos entwickeln und die Fische schmeckten nach Chemie!
Sehr zum negativen hin entwickelt,hat sich das Verhältnis unter den Anglern.
Ein gewisser Fangneid war auch in früheren Zeiten schon vorhanden,aber nicht
eine Auseinandersetzung zwischen den Anglern,in Releasern und den nur manchmal
Releasern,die zum Teil schon faschistoide Züge annimmt.
Das Problem dabei ist,dass es die Angler als Gemeinschaft angreifbar macht,für gewisse
Politische Strömungen und es darauf hinauslaufen wird,dass sich die Gesetzgebung
gegen uns wenden wird.Die daraus resultierenden Einschränkungen,werden aber wiederum
alle Angler zu tragen haben,egal welcher Gruppierung.

Taxidermist


----------



## Forellenzemmel (21. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Sehr zum negativen hin entwickelt,hat sich das Verhältnis unter den Anglern.
> Ein gewisser Fangneid war auch in früheren Zeiten schon vorhanden,aber nicht
> eine Auseinandersetzung zwischen den Anglern,in Releasern und den nur manchmal
> Releasern,die zum Teil schon faschistoide Züge annimmt.


 
Es geht da ja auch nicht um Fangneid, sondern um Grundsatzfragen: "Wie behandele ich lebende Kreaturen?"
Wenn sich die Angler selbst (zurecht) uneinig sind, wird das die nichtangelnde Öffentlichkeit weiter gegen "uns" mobilisieren!
Müßte so nicht sein, ist aber leider so... aber irgendwie, Taxidermist, sind wir hier im falschen Thread#h!

Naja, "faschistoide Züge"... kann ich nicht wirklich erkennen, da treffen vermeintlich unvereinbare Gegensätze aufeinander - das wars dann aber auch!

Stefan


----------



## Taxidermist (21. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

@Forellenzemmel,Stimmt ist der falsche Thread,ich will das hier daher auch nicht ausweiten!

Taxidermist


----------



## Dart (21. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Aber der Themenstarter hat schon mehr als Recht: Was da teilweise an High-Tech Material auf dem Markt ist, geht auf keine Kuhhaut! Teils sauteures, für einen Freizeitangler gar nicht zu gebrauchenes Zeugs - wird zweimal erfolglos eingesetzt und steht dann bis zum Nimmerleinstag im Keller...


Der "normale Freizeitangler" ist aber sicherlich genau so wenig Zielgruppe für das Hi-Tec Tackle, wie der "normale Autofahrer" Zielgruppe für Ferrari, Maserati, Rolls Royce und Co ist:q
Wird alles nicht so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird|bla:
Liebe Grüße, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Forellenzemmel (21. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



Dart schrieb:


> Der "normale Freizeitangler" ist aber sicherlich genau so wenig Zielgruppe für das Hi-Tec Tackle, wie der "normale Autofahrer" Zielgruppe für Ferrari, Maserati, Rolls Royce und Co ist:q
> Wird alles nicht so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird|bla:
> Liebe Grüße, Reiner|wavey:


 
Irrtum Reiner,

den Maserati kannst Du Dir nicht vom Munde absparen. Was nicht geht, geht nun mal nicht. Da ist die Einsicht ja auch bei 98% vorhanden!
Beim teuren Tackle kriegst Du das irgendwie auch mit nem Stundenlohn von 7,30 Euro hin - und merkst dann womöglich, das der alte Bambusstock besser war... oder Du hast dann wirklich DIE Investition Deines Lebens gemacht, was natürlich wünschenswert wäre!

Dein Vergleich war gar nicht schlecht, hinkt aber etwas.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Dart (21. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Der Vergleich ist sicherlich etwas überzogen, wenn man die Preise vergleicht|supergri
Deswegen kann ich aber nix verdammen, nur weil es verfügbar ist
Da entscheidet doch jeder selber wie man seine Kohle wieder ausgibt, ich hätte als Vergleich auch die ganzen getunten Mittelklasseautos anführen können.
Cheers Reiner|wavey:


----------



## angler-jan (22. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Ich angel oft mit den alten Fieberglasruten von meinem Opa und der selbstgebauten Laufpose. 
Was ist dabei, wenn es doch klappt und man Fische fängt. Wir haben mit unserer Ausrüstung schon mnach mehr Fische gefangen, als der Schleppfischer mit Echolot


----------



## angler-jan (22. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Ich angel oft mit den alten Fieberglasruten von meinem Opa und der selbstgebauten Laufpose. 
Was ist dabei, wenn es doch klappt und man Fische fängt. Wir haben mit unserer Ausrüstung schon manch mehr Fische gefangen, als der Schleppfischer mit Echolot und teurer Ausrüstung. 
Ich sage bei den Leuten ide mit teuren Gerätschaften bepackt an irgendeinen Fluss kommen:
Viel Brei um ein paar Fische!


----------



## andreas0815 (22. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



Sonnenfahrer schrieb:


> Hier meine Einschätzung der Lage:
> 
> Ich war vor Jahren ein ziemlich aktiver Angler und bin jetzt Wiedereinsteiger durch den eigenen Nachwuchs.
> 
> ...


 



*Hallo Zusammen,*


|good: ich gehe jetzt auch schon seit 1981 zum Fischen, mit wechselnen Erfolgen aber ich muß sagen das ich früher noch schöne Aale und der gleichende schöne Fische gefangen habe als im Gegensatz zu heute! Ich glaube das heutzutage bei weiten nicht mehr soviel in unsere Gewässer nachbesetzt wird und das ist schade!


::::::::::::::..........................#t


*Wenn du ein Schiff bauen möchtest, dann trommle nicht die Männer zusammen, um die Aufgaben zu verteilen, sondern lehre ihnen die Sehnsucht nach dem weiten, endlosen Meer...*


_________________________________



:z:z:z:z:z:z|splat2:|splat2:




Petri Heil aus Niederbayern


----------



## aallui (22. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

@Sonnenfahrer 
bin im wesentlichen deiner meinung
ich brauche nicht für jede fischart eine spezielle rute und Schnur
allround tut es auch 
muss aber jeder selber wissen was er zum Angeln braucht und ausgeben will
die wirtschaft lebt davon, dass sich einige leute alles neue zeug (nicht nur zum angeln) aufschwatzen lassen und kaufen
letzendlich kommt es beim angeln auf folgendes an
mit dem richtigen Köder zur richtigen zeit an der richtigen stelle
das bringt den erfolg , 
das war schon immer so und wird auch immer so bleiben


----------



## kmR (22. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

jaja Diese ganze Hightech******** verbreitet sich überall !
In Russland ist es jetzt auch angekommen...
Naja den meisten ist es egal und angeln wie auch vorher Traditionell.
Ich finde es gibt keine deutsche Sprache... Diese geht schon langsam unter... sry aber ist leider so :x
Man müsste doch noch ein wenig Respekt vor der deutschen Sprache haben und sowas nicht zulassen (zumindestens ein bisschen)

naja ! Mir wurde das angeln ganz normal wie in alten Zeiten beigebracht ! Ohne Hightech ist es doch viel schöner, ruhiger und auf jeden Fall SPANNENDER < oder man sitzt halt dort guckt fersehn, grillt und wartet bis der Bissanzeiger piiiiiiiiiep #q #c


----------



## gründler (22. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



kamar.ru schrieb:


> jaja Diese ganze Hightech******** verbreitet sich überall !
> In Russland ist es jetzt auch angekommen...
> Naja den meisten ist es egal und angeln wie auch vorher Traditionell.
> Ich finde es gibt keine deutsche Sprache... Diese geht schon langsam unter... sry aber ist leider so :x
> ...


 


hi
Wenn man(n)als Russischer Schwarzangler unterwegs ist,hat man auch wenig zeit das ganze schöne High-tech vor der Kontrolle in Sicherheit zu bringen,da tut es dann ne Tüte und ne Rute für 5€ kann man ja zur Not ersetzten das teure Equigment!

lg ein Fischereiaufseher


----------



## kmR (22. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

xDD 

Das meinst du doch nicht ernst oder ? xDD AAAAHAHAHAAHAHA
Ist ja nur Spass #q man man man


----------



## gründler (22. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Wer solche Sprüche als Signaturen etc.sein eigen nennt muß auch mit dummen Sprüchen rechnen!Als Aufseher kann ich darüber nicht wirklich lachen,da denk ich dann auch#q
lg


----------



## kmR (22. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

lol naja... Signaturen sollte man nicht alzu realistisch sehen !
Ich hab schon tollere Signaturen gesehen ... #q


----------



## Dart (22. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Nu macht euch doch mal wieder locker....bzw. klärt das per p.n
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## gründler (22. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Es geht mir um die Anlehnung die du damit nach aussen trägst!
Ist besser ich sag nix mehr!
Artet nur aus.
lg


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



kamar.ru schrieb:


> lol
> Ich hab schon tollere Signaturen gesehen ... #q


 
Ich auch, ganz ehrlich. Dass Du mit einem solchen Benutzertitel aneckst dürfte Dir wohl klar sein. Da musst Du dann auch den Wind aushalten, der Dir ins Gesicht bläst. 


Ralf


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



Snoeker schrieb:


> Wenn man besser mit fairer gleichsetzt, dann finde ich schon, dass das Angeln früher besser war.
> 
> Gruß Snoeker


 

Für mein persönliches Empfinden war das Angeln früher besser als heute. Jedenfalls in meiner Umgebung. Wir konnten mit lebendem Köfi angeln und Setztkescher benutzen. Wettfischen waren an der Tagesordnung und erfreuten sich großer Beliebtheit. C&R war so gut wie kein Thema. Der eine hat seine Fische zurückgesetzt, der andere hat sie mitgenommen. 
Zweistellige Zanderstrecken waren normal, Friedfischfänge ohne Ende und auch in ordentlichen Stückgewichten. Man bekam Tageskarten für viele Gewässer und hatte eigentlich die Qual der Wahl, wo man angeln wollte.
Mit dem zur Verfügung stehenden Gerät waren wir durchaus in der Lage unsere Fische zu fangen, haben nix vermisst. Nobelmarken gab´s damals auch schon, ich sag nur Hardy. Auch Shimano war in der Anfangszeit sicher eher eine Nobelmarke. Sportex ebenfalls. Und auch damals haben sich Nobelmarkenanhänger und Bambusrutenangler schon in die Haare bekommen. 
Schwierig war die Informationsbeschaffung. Fisch und Fang und Blinker hießen die Medien, aus denen man das Neueste erfahren konnte. 
Was hat sich denn eigentlich geändert ?

Die Gewässer sind sauberer geworden. Damit nährstoffärmer und - wenn man so will - natürlicher. Die Konsequenz sind weniger Fische und z.T. ein verändertes oder verschobenes Artenspektrum. Es ist schwieriger geworden, gute Fische zu fangen. Die logische Konsequenz ist eine Verfeinerung der Angelmethoden. Das Medium Internet hat dazu sicher einen großen Teil beigetragen. Informationen werden schneller und international übermittelt, in größerem Kreis diskutiert und die Resultate wiederum schneller bekannt. Das Internet ist aber auch die Basis für einen Gedankenaustausch, für Diskussionen über Moral und Waidgerechtigkeit. Es ist aber genauso Plattform für die Angelgegner. Früher fand die Meinungsbildung überwiegend im Verein oder am Wasser statt. Heute im www. Ergo hat das Internet einen immensen Anteil an der Veränderung der heutigen Angelfischerei. 

Ob nun das Angeln früher fairer war als Heute ?

Aus Sicht der Fische sicherlich nicht. Aber es war freier, individueller und weniger eingeschränkt. 
Ob das nun besser oder schlechter ist, liegt sicher im Auge des Betrachters. Fakt ist, man muß sich den Gegebenheiten anpassen, " schlauer " angeln, mit feineren Methoden. Mehr anstrengen, nachdenken und ausprobieren. 
Ich fange heute deutlich weniger als früher, trotz aller Technik. Macht es weniger Spass ?

Nur manchmal. |rolleyes


----------



## gründler (22. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Hinzu kommen noch ein paar bekloppte Gesetze die auch nicht helfen das es besser wird.Und sich viele auch noch darauf ausruhen und berufen!
Aber man soll ja immer Positiv denken.
lg


----------



## Karpfencrack (22. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

ich will ja nichts sagen aber war es nicht damals so das man mit lebenden köderfischen geangelt hat oder das man jeden gefangenen fisch egal welcher größe als "trophe" mit genommen hat

es stimmt schon man fängt sicher immer mehr fische aber es gibt wenige angler die ihre fische mit nehmen un die ,die es tun machen das mit maß und ziel


----------



## Taxidermist (22. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Was ich im direkten Vergleich zu früheren Zeiten,damals besser fand,war eine höhere
Akzeptanz,Anglern gegenüber,in der Bevölkerung.So wurde es noch als normal empfunden,wenn nach dem Angeln auch noch ein Fisch auf den Tisch kam.So haben sich Nachbarn oder Bekannte,noch über ein paar mitgebrachte Fische gefreut,wenns sein musste,sogar über Weißfische.Heute würde man in den meisten Fällen,nur noch ein langgezogenes Iiiiiiiigit,anstatt eines Danke zu hören bekommen.Man kennt Fisch ja nur
noch als Schlemmerfilet,praktisch zum aufreißen.Die meisten Frauen sind ja inzwischen
gar nicht mehr dazu in der Lage,einen Fisch im "Originalzustand",zu schuppen,auszunehmen,zu filetieren und zuzubereiten!Für Frauen der Generation meiner
Mutter ein ganz normaler und selbstverständlicher Vorgang.
Ich habe angelnde Freunde ,die keinen Fisch mit nach Hause bringen dürfen,sonst
würde Frauchen den Tierschutzverein  benachrichtigen.
Ich finde das im Vergleich zu früher arm und Dekadent!

Taxidermist


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



Snoeker schrieb:


> Da bin ich anderer Meinung. Ich denke schon das technische Veränderungen in unserem Angelleben auch unsere Möglichkeiten und somit unser Handeln verändern und somit unsere Art zu Angeln. Dies soll aber nicht bedeuten, dass der Einzelne nicht selbst darüber bestimmen kann, wie er sich verhält.
> 
> Mit fair meinte ich in diesem Zusammenhang nicht den lebenden Köderfisch, Wettfischen oder den Setzkescher. Das wird durch das positive Recht geregelt, wie auch immer dies zu Stande kommt.
> Viel mehr ging es mir darum, dass Fische nicht die Fähigkeit besitzen technische Abwehrmaßnahmen zu entwickeln und zu erwerben, um sich so gegen Angler zu schützen. Somit nimmt die Chancengleichheit ab. Jetzt kann man behaupten, auch ein Speer, Pfeil oder der Angelhacken sind nicht angemessen und man darf nur noch mit den eigenen Händen versuchen, den Fisch zu fangen. Da würde ich doch mal behaupten Angler hätten lange Fingernägel.
> ...


 
Ich verstehe was Du meinst. Aber welche technischen Errungenschaften verbessern denn heute erheblich den Fangerfolg gegenüber früher ?

Da wäre das Echolot. Gab´s früher nicht, zumindest nicht für jedermann. Aber bringt es uns Erkenntnisse, die wir früher nicht hatten ? Ich denke in erster Linie ist das Echolot dazu da, die Bodenstruktur zu erkunden. Also Löcher, Gräben oder Erhebungen zu finden. Das konnten wir früher auch. Allerdings mit dem Lot. Viel umständlicher als heute, aber schlußendlich genau so sicher. Mit dem Echolot direkt einen zu beangelnden Fisch zu finden, naja. 
Die andere wesentliche Veränderung ist sicher der Boilie. Hierbei wird aber gerne vergessen, dass es in erster Linie der Köder ist, der fängt. Die ganze Hightec Peripherie dient in erster Linie der Bquemlichkeit des Anglers und dem Angelvergnügen. 

Alles was an Ruten, Rollen und Schnüren, Kunstködern oder Montagen auf den Markt gekommen ist, steigert m.M. nach auch nicht direkt den Fangerfolg. Es dient der Bequemlichkeit und der Sicherheit.

Dagegen kann man halten, dass der Angler durch diese ganze technische Entwicklung möglicherweise in seiner Erfahrung - heißt das Auseinandersetzen mit dem Gewässer, den Fischen und deren Eigenarten - eingeschränkt ist. Eben weil das oft durch Technik ersetzt wird. 

Eine Pattsituation halte ich da eher für wahrscheinlich. 

Schlußendlich fischt auch heute jeder so, wie er es mag. Ich besitze bis heute keinen elektrischen Bißanzeiger, sondern nutze das gute alte Glöckchen, wohl aber ein Echolot. Ich bin halt bei aller Faulheit auch ein bisschen nostalgisch. :g


----------



## Case (23. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Angeln ist zu einem riesigen Kommerz geworden.

Früher hatte man eine Rute, mit der blinkerte man, vom kleinsten Mepps bis zum riesigen Heinz, alles. Und Abends wurde da ein 40-Gramm-Blei rangehängt und auf Aal geangelt. 

Heute braucht man eine UL, Special Drop-Shot, Special Jerk, Special Twitch, Special Jig. Und noch mindestens 5 " normale Spinnruten " in unterschiedlicher Aktion und Wurfgewicht, für die "normalen Köder " wie Wobbler, Blinker und Spinner. 
Achja, die Special-Aal hab' ich vergessen. Wer geht schon mit seiner Harrison zum Aalen.

Es ist natürlich angenehm, sich für jeden Einsatzzweck die passende Rute aus dem Regal zu nehmen. Aber es verführt auch zum einseitigen Angeln. Es wird der zur Rute passende Köder geangelt. 

Daraus entsteht ein Spezialistentum.
Die Zander, Hecht, Barsch, Karpfen.....-Spezialisten. Nun geht es darum die meißten/größten zu fangen. Dazu kommt das Internet und die Zeitschriften-Fernsehsendungen. Es geht darum, seine Fänge möglichst medien/werbe-wirksam zu präsentieren. Die Angler sind die Ochsen, die vor den Karren der Werbeindustrie gespannt werden, um noch mehr, noch neuere, tollere Sachen zu verkaufen.

Ich nehme mich da nicht aus. Habe mich auch spezialisiert, habe knapp 10 Spinnruten rumstehen, fall auch auf große Namen rein.

Früher haben wir einfach auf Fisch geangelt, und uns über alles gefreut was gebissen hat.

*Früher war das Angeln besser, und wir haben eher mehr gefangen*

Case


----------



## Nimra (23. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Moin moin @ll,​ 
Ich glaube nicht das früher das Angeln besser war. Was ja dann bedeutet ,heute ist das angeln schlechter .
Ich bin der Meinung das früher die Angler besser waren. Da sie nach heutiger Sicht geschickter ,mit gringerem Aufwand und mit wesendlich weniger Diskusionen einfach nur geangelt haben und sogar ne Menge Spaß dabei hatten. Das geht heute vielen Anglern einfach ab. Und anstatt sich zu besinnen ,viel lieber jammern. Ist durchaus Mode und läßt sich auf viele heutige Lebenslagen übertragen.Es ist -( nur ein Beispiel)- schon einfacher einen Beitrag zu schreiben , als los zu ziehen und zu fischen. Da der betriebene Aufwand , um erst mal einen Fuß ans Wasser zu bekommen wirklich scheinbar enorm groß ist. Für den einen oder anderen sogar viel zu groß.
Böse Welt sag ich da nur.​ 
Aber ein kl. Funken Hoffnung bleibt bestehn. Ich kenne viele Angler , meine Person eingeschlossen,die diesen Wahnsinn einfach nicht mittragen. Und denoch nicht versuchen jedem seine Art und Weisen auszureden. Jeder hat es selbst in der Hand. 
Zu blöd das viele das nicht sehen können und lieber auf ne neue Geräte/Gewässer/Gesetzesgeneration warten. Die macht dann endlich alles besser.​ 
Nur derjenige der über diesem Beitrag lächeln kann.Hat ihn so verstanden wie ich ihn gemeint habe,​ 
Grüße und eine schöne gute Zeit am Wasser unter Freunden​


----------



## Forellenzemmel (23. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Was ich im direkten Vergleich zu früheren Zeiten,damals besser fand,war eine höhere
> Akzeptanz,Anglern gegenüber,in der Bevölkerung.So wurde es noch als normal empfunden,wenn nach dem Angeln auch noch ein Fisch auf den Tisch kam.So haben sich Nachbarn oder Bekannte,noch über ein paar mitgebrachte Fische gefreut,wenns sein musste,sogar über Weißfische.Heute würde man in den meisten Fällen,nur noch ein langgezogenes Iiiiiiiigit,anstatt eines Danke zu hören bekommen.Man kennt Fisch ja nur
> noch als Schlemmerfilet,praktisch zum aufreißen.Die meisten Frauen sind ja inzwischen
> gar nicht mehr dazu in der Lage,einen Fisch im "Originalzustand",zu schuppen,auszunehmen,zu filetieren und zuzubereiten!Für Frauen der Generation meiner
> ...


 
Arm und dekadent - das sind schon harte Worte... da man dekadent nicht so ohne weiteres in ein deutsches Wort übersetzen kann, versuch ichs mal Frei Schnauze:_ Vom Volke her moralisch und sittlich verkommen! _

... ich denke, dekadent ist in diesem Zusammenhang ein wenig überzogen, arm triffts allerdings prächtig!|wavey:

Hast schon nicht ganz Unrecht...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Dart (23. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



Case schrieb:


> Angeln ist zu einem riesigen Kommerz geworden.
> 
> Früher hatte man eine Rute, mit der blinkerte man, vom kleinsten Mepps bis zum riesigen Heinz, alles. Und Abends wurde da ein 40-Gramm-Blei rangehängt und auf Aal geangelt.
> 
> ...


 
Die eigentlichen Hauptverantwortlichen für unsere Misere, sitzen im Ausland, und hauen sich lachend auf die Schenkel, über das erfolgreiche anfixen unschuldiger deutscher Angler mit neuen Methoden und Techniken. Die bösen Amis mit ihrem Gummigezumpel und Jerkbaits sind da Hauptverdächtige bei etlichen Raubfischmethoden. Auf die Engländer hab ich nen ganz, ganz dicken Hals, mit ihrem modernen Karpfenangeln. Das die gleich auch noch mit solch dummen Sachen wie Feeder, Winckelpicker, Matchangeln unsere Traditionen vergiften ist nahezu bedrohlich. Die Italiäner haben auch nicht nur Pizzas exportiert, denen kreide ich Sbirolinos und Bolognese auch ganz übel an.
Hätten wir bloss nieeee über den Tellerrand geschaut.....wir wären heute noch mit Bambusstöcken, Hohl,-und Vollglas die glücklichsten Angler, die ihre Effzet, Tauwurm und Kartoffeln stolz und perfekt präsentieren.
Nicht hauen, das ist halt die sarkastische Kehrseite der Medaille.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Taxidermist (23. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

@Forellenzemmel,OK,du hast recht,das Wort dekadent triffst in dem Zusammenhang nicht wirklich.

Taxidermist


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (23. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Forellenzemmel,OK,du hast recht,das Wort dekadent triffst in dem Zusammenhang nicht wirklich.
> 
> Taxidermist


 

Aber die Richtung, wie du es in deinem langen Beitrag beschrieben hast stimmt. Erleb ich jedes mal in der Schule wenn ich mich mit meinen Kumpels die auch angeln über Fische unterhalte... gerade bei den Mädels

Mädchen im Alter von 13 bis 17 stellen sich Fisch so vor:

Stinkend, glibberig, schleimig und hässlich


Wer von euch jetzt jemanden kennt (oder gar selbst eine Tochter hat), die nicht so sind, Ausnahmen gibt es immer und darüber freue ich mich |supergri


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Aber die Richtung, wie du es in deinem langen Beitrag beschrieben hast stimmt. Erleb ich jedes mal in der Schule wenn ich mich mit meinen Kumpels die auch angeln über Fische unterhalte... gerade bei den Mädels
> 
> Mädchen im Alter von 13 bis 17 stellen sich Fisch so vor:
> 
> ...


 
Also da kann ich Dich beruhigen. Das war vor 30 Jahren nicht anders. 
" Komm ich zeig Dir mal meine Blinkersammlung " war nicht wirklich der Aufreißer schlechthin. |supergri


----------



## Pinn (23. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Also da kann ich Dich beruhigen. Das war vor 30 Jahren nicht anders.
> " Komm ich zeig Dir mal meine Blinkersammlung " war nicht wirklich der Aufreißer schlechthin. |supergri



Das stimmt manchmal schon, aber gemeint war wohl auch die Verwertung der Fische. Die Mutter eines Angelfreundes hat nach guten Fängen immer die Rotaugen gebraten und eingelegt. Das ist eine Delikatesse für mich, mit denen Bratheringe oder Bratrollmöpse als industrielle Konserve geschmacklich in keiner Weise konkurrieren können.

Wer macht sich heute noch gerne diese Arbeit: Schuppen, braten, einlegen? Ich glaube darum ging es auch.

Zur Blinkersammlung als Aufreißinstrument: Wenn eine Dame Interesse an mir hat, ist sie sicher auch von meinen Hechtstreamern begeistert. Wenn nicht dann selber schuld...

Gruß, Werner


----------



## gründler (23. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Anderseits sollten wir froh sein das wir eine solche starke Angelindustrie haben,die stärkt uns nämlich sehr,wenn es kaum Forschung und Commerz beim Angeln gäbe hätten es unsere Gegner noch einfacher aber so steht ein ganzer Wirtschaftszweig dahinter der nicht mehr weg zu denken ist.
lg


----------



## bolli (23. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



			
				Dart schrieb:
			
		

> Hätten wir bloss nieeee über den Tellerrand geschaut.....wir wären heute noch mit Bambusstöcken, Hohl,-und Vollglas die glücklichsten Angler, die ihre Effzet, Tauwurm und Kartoffeln stolz und perfekt präsentieren.


|supergri|:m




> Wer macht sich heute noch gerne diese Arbeit: Schuppen, braten, einlegen? Ich glaube darum ging es auch.


Das hat aber, genau betrachtet,  nichts mit dem Angeln
zu tun. Heute wird doch allgemein nicht mehr _selbst gekocht_.  Schau doch im Supermarkt mal in die Einkaufswagen: Es wird nur
noch Industrieessen à la "Aufreißen-Microwelle-Löffeln-ohne Abwasch fertig" gekauft. 


			
				Ralle 24 schrieb:
			
		

> Also da kann ich Dich beruhigen. Das war vor 30 Jahren nicht anders.
> " Komm ich zeig Dir mal meine Blinkersammlung " war nicht wirklich der Aufreißer schlechthin.


Stimmt, die Themen Fussball und Angeln waren schon immer DIE Flirtkiller schlechthin und das wird sich für die nächsten Generationen kaum ändern.:q



Ich habe in den 70ern angefangen zu angeln. Weser und Rhein waren Kloaken. 
Schon damals habe die alten Kollegen von der guten alten Zeit geschwärmt. 
Da ging es um Fischreichtum, sauberes Wasser und genießbare Fische gab. Es gibt Dinge,
die ändern sich nie bzw. kommen immer wieder. |rolleyes 

Bei einem Thema wie diesem denke ich immer an die Ärzte. Die haben
mal ironisch gesungen: 
" Hipp Hipp Hurra, alles ist prima, alles ist wunderbar. 
Früher war´n wir alle traurig, die Welt war furchtbar ungerecht... "


----------



## Pinn (23. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



bolli schrieb:


> |supergri|:m
> Das hat aber, genau betrachtet,  nichts mit dem Angeln
> zu tun. Heute wird doch allgemein nicht mehr _selbst gekocht_.  Schau doch im Supermarkt mal in die Einkaufswagen: Es wird nur
> noch Industrieessen à la "Aufreißen-Microwelle-Löffeln-ohne Abwasch fertig" gekauft.



Genau betrachtet hatte Angeln ursprünglich sehr viel mit der Zubereitung und dem anschließenden Verzehr des Fanges zu tun.  Weil das von Anglern oft nicht mehr so gesehen wird, steht die Angelei in der Kritik diverser Gruppen. Und häufig trifft man als Angler auf Unverständnis bei ansonsten aufgeschlossenen Mitmenschen, wenn man kundtut, dass man Fische zurücksetzt. 



bolli schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Themen Fussball und Angeln waren schon immer DIE Flirtkiller schlechthin und das wird sich für die nächsten Generationen kaum ändern.:q



Das hängt vom Flirtobjekt ab.



bolli schrieb:


> Ich habe in den 70ern angefangen zu angeln. Weser und Rhein waren Kloaken.
> Schon damals habe die alten Kollegen von der guten alten Zeit geschwärmt.
> Da ging es um Fischreichtum, sauberes Wasser und genießbare Fische gab. Es gibt Dinge,
> die ändern sich nie bzw. kommen immer wieder. |rolleyes



Bin mindestens so'n alter Sack wie du, sehe das aber nicht genauso wie du: Die Flüsse und Ströme sind sauberer und damit nährstoffarmer geworden. Deshalb hat auch die Größe der Fischpopulationen abgenommen. Angelerfolg ist dadurch schwieriger geworden. Das ist mir jedoch egal, wenn die Artenvielfalt nachweislich größer wird.



bolli schrieb:


> Bei einem Thema wie diesem denke ich immer an die Ärzte. Die haben
> mal ironisch gesungen:
> " Hipp Hipp Hurra, alles ist prima, alles ist wunderbar.
> Früher war´n wir alle traurig, die Welt war furchtbar ungerecht... "



Ich denk bei sowas mehr an "The Times They Are A-Changin" von Bob Dylan. Das hat vor 40 Jahren schon gepasst.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## kmR (24. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



Pinn schrieb:


> Wer macht sich heute noch gerne diese Arbeit: Schuppen, braten, einlegen? Ich glaube darum ging es auch.



joar meine -.- und ich


----------



## Forellenzemmel (24. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



Pinn schrieb:


> Ich denk bei sowas mehr an "The Times They Are A-Changin" von Bob Dylan. Das hat vor 40 Jahren schon gepasst.
> 
> Gruß, Werner


 
... wer kanns auch schöner ausdrücken|rolleyes


----------



## trixi-v-h (24. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Besser nicht unbedingt aber unkomplizierter. Man ist als kleiner Steppke einfach mit ans Wasser gezogen und hat da seine Fische gefangen heute? Fischereischein und andere nicht geringe Ausgaben die primär nichts mit dem Angeln zu tun haben. Was das Angebot an Geräten angeht,so is es doch immernoch eine persönliche Entscheidung ob ich für jeden Fisch eine spezielle Rute mit einer dazu ganz speziellen Rolle kaufe oder ob ich mit einer normalen,auf neudeutsch Allround, Ausrüstung eine grosse Palette meiner Zielfische abdecke. Mit der Verundeutschung der Sprache hat der Themenstarter vollkommen recht.Aber bei einem Volk ohne ein bisschen Nationalstolz ist das auch normal.


----------



## Dart (24. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



trixi-v-h schrieb:


> Aber bei einem Volk ohne ein bisschen Nationalstolz ist das auch normal.


Grumpff, wer brauch das denn?#q
Bin froh einer von den vielen Milliarden Erdbewohner zu sein:g


----------



## tomry1 (24. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Mir ist eins aufgefallen... Durch die modernisierung des Angel- Zubehöres ist der leidtragende der Fisch!
Denn dünnere Schnüre , noch realistischere Köder sind alles Mittel um den Fisch npch schneller zu überlisten!
Fische die heute beißen wäre damals evtl. nicht auf den Köder reingefallen!
Das Sieb wird engmaschiger!


----------



## aqauwatch (24. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

mich würde mal interessieren, wieviele von euch es früher besser fanden, weil es noch keine technischen neuerungen gab, heutzutage aber trotzdem mit fischen...denn dann dürftet ihr euch ja nicht beschweren...


----------



## Breamhunter (24. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



aqauwatch schrieb:


> mich würde mal interessieren, wieviele von euch es früher besser fanden, weil es noch keine technischen neuerungen gab,



Technische Neuerungen gab es ja schon immer. Irgendwann wurden übersetzte Stationärrollen erfunden und Mitte der siebziger Jahre (glaube ich) kamen die ersten Kohlefaserruten auf den Markt. In meinen Augen dient das alles in erster Linie der Vereinfachung beim Angeln. Man kann länger, konzentrierter und ausdauernder angeln.
Wenn Opa allerdings mit seinem Uralt-Gerät losgeht und genau weiß wo der Hammer hängt wird er meist noch mehr fangen als jemand mit High-Tech-Gerät der keine Ahnung hat.


----------



## Dart (24. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Wenn Opa allerdings mit seinem Uralt-Gerät losgeht und genau weiß wo der Hammer hängt wird er meist noch mehr fangen als jemand mit High-Tech-Gerät der keine Ahnung hat.


Da werden etliche engagierte Jungangler aufschreien, die sich mit neidischen Altvorderen rumärgern:q
Letztendlich hast du natürlich recht, Wissen ist der Weg zum Erfolg....dann ist auch jedes Tackle richtig eingesetzt.
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## magic feeder (24. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

ich finde die weiterentwicklung im bereich angeln super.........trotzdem bleibt es jedem selbst überlasssen in wie fern er dort mitzieht......der eine schwört auf high tech und der andere bleibt bei der alten art.......für jeden ist etwas dabei........das ist doch bei vielen anderen sachen genau so...


----------



## magic feeder (24. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

und die sache mit den vielen englischen begriffen stört mich auch nicht.......ein twister war auch schon vor 15 jahren ein twister......damals hat sich auch keiner beschwert......wer sich auch nur ein bisschen mit seinem hobby beschäftigt hat schnell den überblick.......


----------



## Gunnar. (24. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



> war auch schon vor 15 jahren ein twister......damals hat sich auch keiner beschwert


Nur das mitlerweile die Menge an unnötigen  Anglizismen dermaßen zugenommen hat , das man schon von einer Verunstaltaltung der dt Sprache sprechen kann. Das schlimme daran ist für mich das die jüngere Generation sich daran gewöhnt hat und dies gedankenlos als völlig normal hinnimmt.


----------



## aqauwatch (24. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

nochmal zur technischen neuerung. damit mein ich nicht die neuerungen vor 10 oder 20 jahren. 

ich mach mal ein paar beispiele, was ich meine

elektronischer bissanzeiger
echolot
freilaufrolle

brauchen tut manns nicht. ich beschwere mich nicht über neuerungen, trotzdem hab ich oben genannte dinge nicht. fangen tu ich trotzdem

schlecht finde ich es prinzipiell nicht wenn etwas erneuert, oder verbessert wird. obs jedoch angenommen wird, hängt an uns.


----------



## Barbusbarbus (24. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Würde sagen das der Angeldruck in den letzten 15 Jahren stark zugenommen hat, damals am Main waren Barsch, Zander, Brassen und Barbe an der Tagesordnung vorallem beim Winterangeln. Im Sommer hatte man an einem Abend immer drei bis vier Aal gefangen.

_*P.S.* bin kein Kochtopfangler der alles mitnimmt viele Fisch sahen das nasse element wieder._


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Das schlimme daran ist für mich das die jüngere Generation sich daran gewöhnt hat und dies gedankenlos als völlig normal hinnimmt.


 

Das mit der jüngeren Generation find ich auch. Die sind immer eine Katastrophe.
Früher waren *wir* das. Englischsprachige Hippimusik vs. Heintje und Roy Black. Lange Haare, unschickliche Klamotten, stinkende Moppeds. 
Ich fürchte es geht uns heute so, wie damals unseren Eltern. Wir sitzen alle in einem Boot Gunnar.


----------



## Pinn (25. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das mit der jüngeren Generation find ich auch. Die sind immer eine Katastrophe.
> Früher waren *wir* das. Englischsprachige Hippimusik vs. Heintje und Roy Black. Lange Haare, unschickliche Klamotten, stinkende Moppeds.
> Ich fürchte es geht uns heute so, wie damals unseren Eltern. Wir sitzen alle in einem Boot Gunnar.



Deshalb fand ich vor 35 Jahren Bob Dylan gut mit

[FONT=Courier, Courier New] Come mothers and fathers
Throughout the land
And don't criticize
What you can't understand
Your sons and your daughters
Are beyond your command
Your old road is
Rapidly agin'.
Please get out of the new one
If you can't lend your hand
For the times they are a-changin'.[/FONT]

Da ging es um verschiedene Generationen und deren Konflikte untereinander,  die sich auch im Angeln manifestiert haben. Und aus der Mitte entspringt ein Fluss oder so.

Ich denke, wer was zu sagen haben will, egal in welchem Lebensbereich, arbeitet mit seinen Ellbogen. Wer aber Fische fangen will, muss auch mit seinem Kopf und Gefühl arbeiten.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Rattenfänger (26. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



Sonnenfahrer schrieb:


> Nun wunder ich mich, wie sehr sich die engl. Sprache beim Angeln verbreitet hat.
> Find ich völlig daneben #q.


 
Na ja, man kann ja bei sich selbst anfangen und die englischen Begriffe vermeiden/ übersetzen. 



> Und dann die Produktzvielfalt!
> Braucht der Angler wirklich eine Zielfischrute "Zander", eine "Aal", eine "Hecht", eine "karpfen", eine "Weißfische", eine "Forelle", dazu eine Picker/Winkelpicker-Rute, eine Feeder- und eine Spinn-Rute, jeweils in light, middle, heavy, super-heavy und extreme-heavy und dann noch eine zum Grundangeln? #c


 
Also ich finde die Spezialisierung ist eine tolle Sache. Es macht doch einfach mehr Spaß, mit richtig angepasstem Gerät zu angeln. Dass dann einige meinen, sich auf allen Gebieten gleichzeitig spezialisieren zu müssen... na ja|kopfkrat#c



> Ein Anglerneuling ist heutzutage doch völlig hilflos ohne einen
> Freund mit Überblick.;+


 
In der tat. Zumindest solange die Fischerprüfungslehrgänge weiter so praxisfeindlich bleiben. Aber aus Fehlern kann man lernen, und es ist ja auch nicht schlimm, wenn man am Anfang ein paar unnötige Sachen kauft- außer es musste gleich das teuerste sein.


----------



## WickedWalleye (26. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



Sonnenfahrer schrieb:


> Nun wunder ich mich, wie sehr sich die engl. Sprache beim Angeln verbreitet hat.



Daß die immer häufiger auftretende "Verenglischung" der deutschen Sprache manchen aufregt kann ich nachvollziehen. Das zieht sich durch alle Bereiche.
Beim Angeln muss man sich aber auch mal eingestehen, daß die Engländer (insbesondere im Flugangel-, Friedfisch und Karpfenbereich), Amerikaner und Japaner (im Kunstköder und Meeresangeln) einfach sehr experimentierfreudig und innovativ sind und eben sehr viel zur Entwicklung bestimmter Techniken beitragen und erfinden. Auch Italien, Frankreich und Holland, Spanien und die skandinavischen Länder sind große Angelnationen. In meinen Augen stehen wir deutschen da ziemlich weit hinten an. Hier herrscht immer noch eher der "Allround-Angler" vor, der möglichst viel Zielfische mit möglichst wenig Methode abdecken will. Schade, denn wer über seinen Tellerrand auch mal in andere Länder schaut kann einiges lernen und seine Fänge dadurch wesentlich verbessern.



> Braucht der Angler wirklich eine Zielfischrute "Zander", eine "Aal", eine "Hecht", eine "karpfen", eine "Weißfische", eine "Forelle", dazu eine Picker/Winkelpicker-Rute, eine Feeder- und eine Spinn-Rute, jeweils in light, middle, heavy, super-heavy und extreme-heavy und dann noch eine zum Grundangeln?


Nein, man kann es auch so machen wie der oben angesprochene "Allrounder":
Einfach einen dicken Brandungsprügel mit Weitwurfrolle für alles: zum Kutterangeln an der Ostsee, Grundangeln auf Aal und Rutte, Sbirolino- und Posenfischen am Forellenpuff,  Uferangeln auf Hecht,  Karpfenansitz, äh, und natürlich zum Brandungsangeln. |rolleyes

Man darf sich dann nur eben nicht wundern, daß man bei jeder Gelegenheit weniger fängt als die Spezialisten und der Drill an solchem Gerät kaum Spass macht.

P.S: Mit dem Twister ist's wohl wie mit dem Handy, das in den USA auch nicht "Handy" sondern "Mobile" oder "Cellphone" heisst. Als ich in meinem USA-Urlaub nach Twistern fragte, wurde ich nur fragend angeguckt. "What's that?". Die Dinger heissen dort m.W "Grubs".


----------



## Gunnar. (26. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Hallo,
Zitat von *Sonnenfahrer* 


_Nun wunder ich mich, wie sehr sich die engl. Sprache beim Angeln verbreitet hat._


Wobei mir es persönlich hierbei um vermeidbare , um unnötige Verenglischung geht. Sicher nicht jeder engl. Begriff läßt so ohne weitesres eindeutschen.( zB der IT-Bereich) Aber Dinge wie Haken , Köder , Schlauch usw. , da gibt es keinen Grund für eine engl. "Übernahme".


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Zitat von *Sonnenfahrer*
> 
> 
> ...


 

Schlauch ?? Gunnar..........


----------



## Gallerts (26. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nur das mitlerweile die Menge an unnötigen Anglizismen dermaßen zugenommen hat , das man schon von einer Verunstaltaltung der dt Sprache sprechen kann. Das schlimme daran ist für mich das die jüngere Generation sich daran gewöhnt hat und dies gedankenlos als völlig normal hinnimmt.


 
ich versteh' das schon, dass das unschön wirkt.. aber englisch ist nun mal heute die lingua franca und nimmt einzug in die anderen sprachen. und so auch ins deutsche. 
sprache ist lebendig und verändert sich, in hundert jahren klingt das nicht mehr so unschön.. das ist wie mit dem lateinischen damals.. 
und wo wären wie denn ohne unsere geliebten worte mit migrationshintergrund wie ..board, pfanne, smiley, etc.pp. ???

ach ja, zum thema: früher war ALLES besser. da hat man ja auch für 50 pfennig volltanken können..


----------



## Gunnar. (26. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



> Schlauch ?? Gunnar..........


Du meinst? ..................  Hier auch? ................""Wiederstand ist zwecklos , sie werden illuminiert""


----------



## Gunnar. (26. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



> ich versteh' das schon, dass das unschön wirkt.. aber englisch ist nun mal heute die lingua franca und nimmt einzug in die anderen sprachen. und so auch ins deutsche.


Unschön ist ja noch harmlos. Unnötig ist das vor allem und durchaus vermeidbar. ( die reine Fachsprache mal ausgenommen)


----------



## heinzibaer (26. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

ich fang auch grad nach langer zeit wieder mit dem angeln an und war anfangs sehr irretiert über die diversen begriffe in den fachzeitschriften. habe mir dann einfach ein buch übers angeln geholt in dem recht gut beschrieben wird, welche rute für welchen zweck. inzwischen hab ich mich da auch ganz gut eingefuchst und mir ne solide grundausstattung zugelegt. finde es auch nicht so super, dass immer mehr englische begriffe übernommen werden, aber oftmals erkennt man dadurch schneller was gemeint ist als wenn man es auf deutsch mschreibt.


----------



## gründler (27. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Leute ihr redet alle von Echoloten Matchen Bolo's etc.Aber wie schon ein paar mal geschrieben wurde,damals gab es noch keine Gesetze die von Bleistiftättentätern begläubigt wurden.Damals wurde kein Angler dazu gezwungen jeden massigen Fisch zu töten!Da hat man am Tag bis zu 30 Zander und 15 Hechte gefangen,aber fast jeder hat sie wieder zurück gesetzt oder mal 1 bis 2 mit genommen.
Damals wurden bei einem Hegefischen alle fische umgesetzt oder an andere Vereine verschenkt als Besatz!Heute gehen Zentner an die Zoos für die Tiere oder werden anderweitig verfüttert verwertet.Je weniger Weißfische desto weniger Räuber,weniger Fische desto mehr Mücken und andere Lebewesen die sich Explosionsartig vermehren,könnte das jetzt noch weit ausholen aber lassen wir das.
Jedenfalls ein Kreislauf der durch uns(Vorschriften,Verbauungen Auflagen etc.) verändert wurde.
Was nützen uns all die Neuerungen wenn es in Zukunft kaum noch Fische gibt!Sicherlich hat die Wasserqualli auch stark zu genommen(was natürlich gut ist) und die Nährstoffreichen Suppen voller Zander Hechte und Massenhafter Weißfische sind vorbei,nun ist es Trinkwasser ähnlich was auch wieder einfluß auf Fischvorkommen und auf die ganze Unterwasserfauna hat.Aber nicht schuld allein ist der schlaue Angler Berufsfischer etc. mit seiner High Tech Ausrüstung,manche schuld trifft auch gewisse Gesetze!
lg


----------



## gründler (27. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

@Snoeker

Hatte das mehr auf unsere Binnengewässer bezogen.Na ja gesetze wie massig=Tod,Bauplan beschlossen etc.will das nicht so ausdehnen sonst kommen wieder die gegner.
Dann kommen die ständigen Verbauungen Vertiefungen Begradigungen usw.Der Mensch greift mehr und mehr ein.
Und der Angler bleibt mit seinen Hegemassnahmen auf der strecke,da werden Millonen für Lachsprogramme ausgegeben,und an der Küste werden sie weggefangen bevor sie überhaupt in die Weser kommen.Ach es gibt soviele Schwachsinnige Vorschriften und Erlaubnisse das wären ja Seiten hier.Nur bin ich der Meinung das nicht das High Tech unsere Gewässer ärmer macht da hängen noch viel mehr zusammenhänge mit dran.Aber ob man das noch alles auf dauer retten kann???#c
In Bremen soll schon wieder ein neues Megawasserkraftwerk entstehen was damit die Aller und die Leine sowie die untere Weser nochmals schwächt was aufstieg der fische betrifft.Und ob das alles so richtig ist das man sowas alles erlaubt ohne sich über die folgen bewußt zu sein sei mal dahin gestellt.
lg


----------



## magic feeder (31. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nur das mitlerweile die Menge an unnötigen Anglizismen dermaßen zugenommen hat , das man schon von einer Verunstaltaltung der dt Sprache sprechen kann. Das schlimme daran ist für mich das die jüngere Generation sich daran gewöhnt hat und dies gedankenlos als völlig normal hinnimmt.


 

und was ist daran so schlimm...........???solange jemand ahnung hat von dem was er tut ist es doch völlig egal wie er sein "tackle" nennt......


----------



## Gunnar. (31. März 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Hallo magic feeder,

Ob nun ein Laie oder ein Fachmann seine Muttersprache verschandelt , ist für mich das gleiche. Das die jüngere Generation das anders sieht ist ihr gutes Recht.Ändert aber nichts an meiner Meinung. Vieleicht bin ich nur zu alt um jede Modeerscheinug gedankenlos mitzumachen.........


----------



## Sonnenfahrer (15. September 2008)

*warum ... ?????????????????*

.
... da stellt sich mir noch die Frage:

Ist es wirklich sinnvoll, 90 % mehr für die "modernsten" Anglerartikel auszugeben, um damit sicherlich auch 90% mehr Angel-Vorbereitungszeit zu verschwenden
um dann am Gewässer evtl. 10% mehr zu fangen?

Aber seien wir ruhig froh, dass es Leute gibt mit dieser Einstellung. 
-Es schafft Arbeitsplätze! |supergri


Und ...
... japanische Produktbezeichnungen fänd ich evtl. noch problematischer.

Ich möchte nämlich nicht mit einem Kim-Jong-Il an der Tse-Tung - Rute auf Yhang Tse Khiangs fischen!


.
​


----------



## Gunnar. (15. September 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Moin,

Sehe ich anders ,
 Ziel des modernen Angelgerödels sollts doch sein die unefektive Zeit zu verringern. Was daraus gemacht wird ist nun wieder ne andere Geschichte.


----------



## FelixSch (15. September 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Für manche ist es vielleicht ein schönes Gefühl, immer das Beste zu haben und zu pflegen und sich einfach an dem Funkeln der Blanks im Sonnenlicht zu erfreuen. Auch schon mal dran gedacht? Ich meine, mancher hat den tollsten Frenseher und macht ihn auch nur an Wochenende einmal für die Sportschau an. Hat Heinkino-Sound und schaut sich immer nur die Anna und die Liebe an. Es gibt diese Gerätefetischisten, die sich daran freuen, etwas zu haben, nicht so sehr daran, es einzusetzten. Und wer was chickes hat, der will es auch entsprechend toll benennen. Und da klingt eine engliche Bezeichnung einfach geheimnisvoller, elitärer, einfach besser.
Ich muss jetzt mal meine Angeln wienern gehen, sonst verstauben sie noch!


----------



## heinzrch (16. September 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

niemand zwingt uns, das alles mitzumachen. Nimm einfach ne Telerute, ne alte Quick eine Umhängetasche mit Zubehör und ne Dose Würmer und geh los (besser noch fahr mit dem Fahrrad) zu Stellen, an denen die Tacklefetischisten ihr sperriges Gerümpel nie hinschleifen, weil es zu unbequem ist.
Mach ich öfters, wenn ich mich wirklich beim Angeln entspannen will. Wichtig dabei ist ne Angelstelle wo keine anderen Angler sind. An solchen Stellen mit solchem Gerät bleibt dann die Zeit stehen, es könnte in diesen kostbaren Augenblicken auch 1970 oder 1980 sein...
Wenn du gute Freunde hast, kannst du auch mit mehreren so fischen (Erfahrungsgemäß bedeutet aber mehr als ein guter Angelkumpel doch schon wieder irgendwie Streß...)

Ach ja, noch was: nimm keine Digitalkamera mit ! - die besten Fische beißen nur, wenn man keinen Fotoapparat dabei hat !


----------



## Ossipeter (16. September 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Und vor allen Dingen lasst das Handy zu Hause!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Glöckchen (16. September 2008)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



heinzrch schrieb:


> niemand zwingt uns, das alles mitzumachen. Nimm einfach ne Telerute, ne alte Quick eine Umhängetasche mit Zubehör und ne Dose Würmer und geh los (besser noch fahr mit dem Fahrrad) zu Stellen, an denen die Tacklefetischisten ihr sperriges Gerümpel nie hinschleifen, weil es zu unbequem ist.
> Mach ich öfters, wenn ich mich wirklich beim Angeln entspannen will. Wichtig dabei ist ne Angelstelle wo keine anderen Angler sind. An solchen Stellen mit solchem Gerät bleibt dann die Zeit stehen, es könnte in diesen kostbaren Augenblicken auch 1970 oder 1980 sein...
> Wenn du gute Freunde hast, kannst du auch mit mehreren so fischen (Erfahrungsgemäß bedeutet aber mehr als ein guter Angelkumpel doch schon wieder irgendwie Streß...)
> 
> Ach ja, noch was: nimm keine Digitalkamera mit ! - die besten Fische beißen nur, wenn man keinen Fotoapparat dabei hat !



|good:

Genau so isset!!

Wir können uns dem Fortschritt nicht entgegenstellen - auch wenn noch lange nicht alles besser wird. Dinge ändern sich nun mal. Liegt aber doch an uns selbst, welche Veränderungen wir mitmachen wollen und welche nicht! Mein Sohn angelt am liebsten mit seiner "Glücksrute" - ein uraltes Teil aus den Anfängen meines Mannes - und fängt damit nicht mal schlechter als mein Mann mit seinen neuesten High-Tech-Ruten. Lass doch einfach denen den Spaß, die Lust haben, sich mit der neuesten Technik auseinanderzusetzen - gibt's ja in allen anderen Bereichen des Lebens auch - und bleib selber bei bewährtem Altem wenn du damit gut klar kommst!


----------



## aklara (25. September 2012)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Ich schreibe hier aus der Zukunft (4Jahre später) mit einem Smartphone namens IPhone. Das kennt ihr scheinbar noch nicht. Es wird sicher bald bei euch losgehen in eurer Zeit. Damit Sitz ich hier am Wasser um Mobil euch zu beobachten was hier so geschrieben wird. 

Bald könnt ihr das auch alle


----------



## thanatos (26. September 2012)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

beim angeln hab ich ja noch die wahl ob ich den technikrummel mit
mache ,fangen tut man damit auf keinen fall mehr dem fisch ist es schnurz
egal ob meine angel auf einer astgabel liegt oder auf einem rodpod.
das ich mein auto nicht mehr selbst reparieren kann mopst mich viel
mehr


----------



## daci7 (26. September 2012)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*



thanatos schrieb:


> beim angeln hab ich ja noch die wahl ob ich den technikrummel mit
> mache ,fangen tut man damit auf keinen fall mehr dem fisch ist es schnurz
> egal ob meine angel auf einer astgabel liegt oder auf einem rodpod.
> das ich mein auto nicht mehr selbst reparieren kann mopst mich viel
> mehr


|evil:
Der Fortschritt kommt immer näher ...
ich seh in letzter Zeit immer wieder Menschen mit Smartphones in der Bahn und auch am Wasser - die kann man nicht mehr "Phones" nennen, die passen ja nichtmal mehr in die Hosentasche #c
Sind die extra so groß, dass man ne Ausrede hat die die ganze Zeit in der Hand zu halten?


----------



## Andal (26. September 2012)

*AW: "Früher war das Angeln viel besser!"*

Hach was waren das für herrliche Zeiten, als man mit C-Netz Portys und den ersten D-Netz Saurierknochen versuchte mobil zu telefonieren. Kaum einer hatte so ein schweineteures Teil und man war damit sooo wichtig. Heute hat jeder Spacken ein Eifone! Womit soll man protzen? :m

Btt... mit modernem Angelgerät die alten Techniken neu für sich entdecken und somit anders fischen als der mainstream, finde ich eine sehr schöne Grätsche zwischen den Zeiten.


----------

